# Hydro power plants updates



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project | 720 MW on Jhelum*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest updates.....


*The stand ring for the first power generation unit of the Karot HPP in Pakistan was hoisted successfully. It has maximum outer diameter of 9850mm and maximum height of 3240mm, weight 108 tons. The hoisting work will lay a solid foundation for the subsequent installation of the volute.*


















































__

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ziaulislam

WITH SOLAR DROPPING TO JAW BREAKING LOW LEVELS..THE ISSUES ARE NOW NIGHT TIME ..

solar power cost has dropped from 10 cents in 2012 to 5 cents now
if Pakistan just focus on solar and hydro it can offset this problem by using hydro at night/off sun shine peak time and solar during peak times

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*2019 TURNS OUT TO BE A HISTORIC YEAR FOR HYDROPOWER, WATER SECTORS
*
Highest-ever hydel generation of 34.6 billion units contributed to National Grid
Construction commenced on Mohmand Dam - first mega dam in 51 years

December 27, 2019: The year 2019 turned out to be a historic one for development of water and hydropower resources in Pakistan, as record generation of hydel electricity was supplied to the National Grid during the year, besides initiating construction work on Mohmand Dam in May this year after five decades.

The hydel power stations owned and operated by WAPDA provided 34.678 billion units of hydel electricity - highest-ever contribution - to the system in 2019. This quantum of generation is 6.321 billion units more if compared with that of the last year i.e. 28.357 billion units. The optimal operation of three hydropower projects, completed last year in a phased manner, proved to be a good omen for hydel generation in the country, since these projects alone generated 9.372 billion units cumulatively during their operation in 2019. This includes 4.741 billion units from Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project, as many as 4.519 billion units from Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project and 0.111 billion units from Golen Gol Hydropower Project. Rest of generation was contributed by other hydel power stations with Tarbela Hydel Power Stations 10.831 billion units, Ghazi Barotha 6.594 billion units, Mangla 4.005 billion units and others 3.986 billion units.

*Hydropower* is the cheapest and most environment-friendly source of electricity. The contribution of WAPDA hydel electricity to the system greatly helped the country in meeting electricity needs and stabilizing the electricity tariff for the consumers during the year.

In addition to record hydel electricity generation in 2019, WAPDA also succeeded in achieving vital targets for construction of mega dams to avert looming water crisis in the country. In this regard, the construction of Mohmand Dam commenced on May 2, 2019.* Mohmand Dam* is the first mega multi-purpose dam undertaken during the last 51 years after Tarbela Dam, construction of which was started way back in 1968. Similarly, the tedious evaluation of bids for consultancy services as well as construction works of gigantic *Diamer Basha Dam* are almost complete. Construction of this mega project is likely to start in next two months. Yet in another significant development, the Prime Minister has also approved Sindh Barrage Project this year to address water-related issues downstream of Kotri Barrage.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Project at Kotli Azad Kashmir.*

Reservoir Capacity (17,749 acre⋅ft)
Annual Power Generation 465 GWH
Catchment Area 3,625 km2 (1,400 sq mi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant | 969 MW | Complete*

*Location:*

Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project (NJHEP) is located in the vicinity Muzaffarabad (AJ&K). It envisages the diversion of Neelum river water through a tunnel out -falling into Jhelum River. The intake Neelum Jhelum is at Nauseri 41 Km East of Muzaffarabad. The Powerhouse will be constructed at Chatter Kalas, 22 Km South of Muzaffarabad. After passing through the turbines the water will be released into Jhelum River about 4 Km South of Chatter Kalas. Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project has installed capacity of 969 MW. The Project will produce 5.15 Billion units of electricity annually.







*SALIENT FEATURES

Overall Project Cost*

Rs. 274.882 Billions

*Installed Capacity*

969 MW, Four Units @ 242.25 MW each

*Dam, Type*

Composite Dam (Gravity + Rock fill)

*Height / Length*

60 / 160 Meters

*Average Annual Energy*

5.150 Billion electricity Units Annually

*Average Head*

420 Meters

*Design Discharge*

280 Cumecs

*Tunneling*

Twin Tunnel
Single Tunnel
Tailrace Tunnel

Length 19.54 km each
Length 8.94 km
Length 3.54 km

*EIRR*

25.46 %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mangla Power Refurbishment*

*Location*: Mangla Dam / Power Station is located on River Jhelum at about 120 Km from Islamabad

*Purpose*: Mangla Dam is a multipurpose Project, primarily designed for Irrigation. The other by products are Power Generation, Fish Culture, Tourism and Navigation.

*Construction*: Mangla Power House was completed in four stages. The initial phase comprising of four units of 100 MW each was completed in 1967-69. The first extension of Unit No. 5&6 (2X100 MW) was completed in 1974 while second extension comprising Unit No 7&8 (2X100 MW) was completed in 1981. The project attained its maximum capacity of 1000 MW with the final extension of Unit No 9&10 (2X100 MW) in 1993-94.

*Dam Raising*: Mangla reservoir had initial gross capacity of 5.88 MAF, which reduced to 4.674 MAF (Year 2005) and was likely to reduce further with the passage of time due to sediment deposition. Keeping in view the capacity loss due to sedimentation and provision for raising in the original design and construction, Raising of Mangla Dam was started in 2004 and the Project was completed in 2009. The Dam height has been raised by 30 feet while maximum conservation level increased from 1202 feet to 1242 feet corresponding to additional water storage capacity of 2.88 MAF. There will be additional energy generation of 644 GWh due to availability of more water and rise in net head of machines.

*Location:* 


*Up-Gradation/ Refurbishment Scheme: * 
There are four age groups of Mangla machines Units 1~4 (43 years), Units 5~6 (38 years), Units 7~8 (32 years) & Units 9~10 (18 years). The first 6 Units with age of 30~40 years have outlived their useful lives due to which more cost and time are required for maintenance of old equipment besides less operational reliability. Some of the important aspects are:


Efficiency of Turbines has reduced from their designed values.
The Hydraulic/Mechanical Equipment have become unreliable due to aging.

Generators winding of existing Units 1~4 & 7~8 is of Class-B insulation whereas the latest Class-F has higher tolerance of temperature.

Control & Protection Equipment of old units have become obsolete and their spare components are not available for being out of production.

Dam life has enhanced after completion of the Dam Raising Project but the old generating units will not have life compatibility with the Dam.
 



*Submission of*

*Feasibility Study*

Mangla Refurbishment Project JV (MRP JV) submitted Final Feasibility Report in December, 2011 and based on the results of extensive studies, recommended up-gradation from 1000 to 1310 MW at 0.8 Power Factor as it satisfies all the objectives of Scope of Work.

FIRR with / without CDM = 15.5/15.4%
EIRR with / without CDM = 17.5 /17.4%

*Project Financing
*
The Construction Cost under this option is estimated to be US$ 483 Million with the ten (10) years completion time. Implementation of Project is expected to commence in 2014.


US AID grant

(Project Implementation Letter signed on 06-03-2014)

USD 150 million (U 5-6 and Balance of Plant)
Loan 1 (not yet identified) USD 102 million (U 1~4)
Loan 2 (not yet identified) USD 111 milllion (U 7~10)
Remaining WAPDA’s own resources


*Progress *

*Status*

PC-I has been approved by ECNEC on 31-12-2013 amounting to PKR 52,224 million.
Invitation to Bid for Package I&VII (Unit 1~6) has been advertised in newspapers and on WAPDA & PPRA website. Bid opening date is 03-09-2015.
Bids for Package II (Power House Cranes Refurbishment) were opened on 16.04.2015. Two (02) No. bidders submitted their bids which are under Evaluation.
Bids for Package III (Main Power Transformers) were opened on 28.01.2015. Seven (07) No. bidders participated and Evaluation of their bids is under process by the Consultants.
Proposal by M/s Hitachi Mitsubishi Hydro (OEM) for Package IV (Turbine Inlet Valves Refurbishment) is under Evaluation by the Consultants.

First two units refurbished by December 2018, the next two by December 2019 and the other two by December 2020. Refurbishment of all the 10 generating units will be completed by the year 2024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Hydropower Dam Projects to Add 9620 MW of Electricity*

The completion of important dams and hydropower projects, including #Mohmand Dam, #Dasu Hydropower Project, #Tarbela Four (Extension) and #DiamerBhasha Dam, by 2027, will bring in 9620 megawatts of additional electricity and 11.3 million acre-feet of water in the country.

This was revealed to the Prime Minister Imran Khan during a meeting, which reviewed the progress on important hydropower projects and the related matters.

The meeting was attended by Minister for Water Resources Muhammad Faisal Vawda, Secretary Water Resources Muhammad Ashraf, Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain and others.

The meeting was informed that due to the above projects, over Rs. 23 billion will be spent on social development which in turn will help create 23,000 job opportunities.

The prime minister was told that the construction of #Mohmand Dam, which started in mid-2019 and is expected to be completed by 2024, will enable the country to store 1.2 million acre feet of additional water and generate 800 megawatts of additional electricity.

#Dasu Hydropower Project (Phase 1), which will start in 2020 and will be completed in 2024, will help generate 2360 megawatts of additional electricity. Similarly, the Dasu Hydropower Project (Phase 2), to be started in 2025 and completed in 2027, will add 2160 megawatts of electricity.

The meeting was told that the construction of #DiamerBhasha Dam, which will start in 2020 and complete in 2027, will enable the country to store an additional 8.1 million acre feet of water and generate 4500 megawatts of additional electricity.

Regarding the #Tarbela Four (Extension) Project, the prime minister was informed that the World Bank had termed it the most successful project, which had been completed timely and at a low cost.

As regards the Dasu Hydropower Project, the WAPDA chairman apprised the prime minister that the issue of availability of land for the project had been resolved.

About the Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project, Lt Gen Muzammil informed the meeting that the project, after its completion in April 2018, is running and has so far generated 6.2 billion units of electricity. The project had added electricity worth Rs. 54 billion to the national grid, he added.

Giving a detailed briefing on the construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam, he said that the project will enable 6.4 million acre feet of live water storage, besides making available 18.1 billion units of renewable energy per annum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 800 MW Mohmand *Dam Project*.

Mohmand Dam: Construction started in 2019, to be completed in 2024
*
Capacity: 800 MW*
Irrigate 15,100 acres of land and control floods downstream.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*1st Pour at Mohmand *Dam *Hydropower Project*.
Alhamdulillah! 

By : Husnain Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> *1st Pour at Mohmand *Dam *Hydropower Project*.
> Alhamdulillah!
> 
> By : Husnain Saeed


One thing I find surprising is that government keeps saying paisa nahi hai paisa nahi hai, but at the same time it's building Mohmand and Dasu and also expected to start Basha soon. Kahan se aya teen teen dams ke liyay paisa? Maybe Nawaz secretly returned money to be used for dam construction in exchange for his release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ziaulislam said:


> WITH SOLAR DROPPING TO JAW BREAKING LOW LEVELS..THE ISSUES ARE NOW NIGHT TIME ..
> 
> solar power cost has dropped from 10 cents in 2012 to 5 cents now
> if Pakistan just focus on solar and hydro it can offset this problem by using hydro at night/off sun shine peak time and solar during peak times


And what would you do that when in winters all the water freeze. Because all Our rivers are in cold areas.
Please don't think that I am Against dam or hydro Electricity. But your comment is a bit childish. For you in your overconfidence have described all the ills and solution of the power system and if we allow you would would even tell us how to solve the problems of the world...
Things are more Complicated. Solar energy is good... But we need to store it in batteries so as to use it later. But we always need other sources too such as nuclear which once installed is cheapeat and cleanest. Coal which is abundant, though we started late. So we need a combination of all. 
As you say that how we lower the prices. That can Only happen by laying down new transmissions system and taking electricity to 25 percent or so areas that don't have electricity. To persuade people in cold areas to use electricity for heating. To use etectric stoves. The more you use and efficiently transmitted electricity the cheaper it would be. 
And in coming years, Infact this year you would get additional karot dam and karachi nuclear plant that would add 3000mw more where as it is far. Above our use 
We should also start exporting it to Afghanistan and India.
And 2021 even more plans would come like new thar coal plant 330 mv and gawader 330mv coal power plant. 
And mohmand and dasu dam. Would also Add 4000mw. Besides that 5000 mw wind and solar plants in balochistan would also start through Saudi investment by the end of the year and completed in 2021. 
You have all the energy. 
You need new transmission lines and then better transmission in cities and theft free and access to everyone. We would have enough electricity in few years and all we need to make. It cheaper is use in excess and for that we need efficient transmissions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistansdefender said:


> And what would you do that when in winters all the water freeze. Because all Our rivers are in cold areas.
> Please don't think that I am Against dam or hydro Electricity. But your comment is a bit childish. For you in your overconfidence have described all the ills and solution of the power system and if we allow you would would even tell us how to solve the problems of the world...
> Things are more Complicated. Solar energy is good... But we need to store it in batteries so as to use it later. But we always need other sources too such as nuclear which once installed is cheapeat and cleanest. Coal which is abundant, though we started late. So we need a combination of all.
> As you say that how we lower the prices. That can Only happen by laying down new transmissions system and taking electricity to 25 percent or so areas that don't have electricity. To persuade people in cold areas to use electricity for heating. To use etectric stoves. The more you use and efficiently transmitted electricity the cheaper it would be.
> And in coming years, Infact this year you would get additional karot dam and karachi nuclear plant that would add 3000mw more where as it is far. Above our use
> We should also start exporting it to Afghanistan and India.
> And 2021 even more plans would come like new thar coal plant 330 mv and gawader 330mv coal power plant.
> And mohmand and dasu dam. Would also Add 4000mw. Besides that 5000 mw wind and solar plants in balochistan would also start through Saudi investment by the end of the year and completed in 2021.
> You have all the energy.
> You need new transmission lines and then better transmission in cities and theft free and access to everyone. We would have enough electricity in few years and all we need to make. It cheaper is use in excess and for that we need efficient transmissions.


Tarble and dasu wont freeze neither would bhasha..
Even if it freezes lake topside low generation is still possible 
Lastly, winter demand is 3X less than summer demand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ziaulislam said:


> Tarble and dasu wont freeze neither would bhasha..
> Even if it freezes lake topside low generation is still possible
> Lastly, winter demand is 3X less than summer demand


But all the waters in river are water of melting glaciers. Glaciers don't melt in winters I might remind you. And these mighty rivers were not flowing with same vigor it does in summer months. 
Come on anyone know that.the very urgent need for dams is more of water management and storage then generation for a country like Pakistan . Ofcourse cheap and clean electricity is much needed. But due to our economic restrains we cannot spend as much as we like on dams but we have to because we need to store water.


----------



## Syed1.

Pakistansdefender said:


> But all the waters in river are water of melting glaciers. Glaciers don't melt in winters I might remind you. And these mighty rivers were not flowing with same vigor it does in summer months.
> Come on anyone know that.the very urgent need for dams is more of water management and storage then generation for a country like Pakistan . Ofcourse cheap and clean electricity is much needed. But due to our economic restrains we cannot spend as much as we like on dams but we have to because we need to store water.


Meray dost the purpose of a dam is exactly what you are talking about..... Suppose the flow in a river during summer is 70 and during winter is 30, but now if you put a dam on it you store more water when the flow is high (summer) and release it when the flow is low (winter) so that you get something close to 50-50 throughout the year. This is only possible if you have large enough storage capacity which at present we do not. Presently the flow during summer is so high that the dams reach dangerous levels and have to release water rapidly often without even using it for power generation and leading to flooding downstream. Now if we had enough capacity to not release this water and instead store it so that it could be used during winter we will have even flow throughout the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistansdefender said:


> But all the waters in river are water of melting glaciers. Glaciers don't melt in winters I might remind you. And these mighty rivers were not flowing with same vigor it does in summer months.
> Come on anyone know that.the very urgent need for dams is more of water management and storage then generation for a country like Pakistan . Ofcourse cheap and clean electricity is much needed. But due to our economic restrains we cannot spend as much as we like on dams but we have to because we need to store water.


you are missing my point..
tarblea and GB still produce 1000 mw during winter...you can use back up/gas based plants to met the demand in off peak winter via LNG and be 100% renewable during the summer..lastly the sun still has decent shine in winter in pakistan..couple that with dams you can get do zero production during day and do heavy production during night 

dams are likley a battery, you can use them any time..we dont have current flexibility as dams in pakistan are for agriculutre but that can change if you have multiple dams or cascade

it still a cheaper option..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) will contribute Rs271 billion as equity for three mega hydropower projects, it has emerged. This followed after the authority completed three previous much-delayed hydro power projects under a fast-track policy and *generated nearly Rs80bn in revenue.*

“For the last few years, we introduced a multi-pronged strategy to arrange funds for the completion of various important projects. So far, we have implemented this strategy well on Neelum-Jhelum, Tarbela 4th extension and Golen Gol hydropower projects. These projects helped us earn Rs80bn, increasing our own financial resources and contribution (equity) for three mega projects — Diamer-Bhasha, Dasu and Mohmand dams,” said Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain.

“When any work is finished in time, it saves money, energy and time. But if it is delayed, several issues come up, including cost escalation,” he told Dawn.

According to a recent report, from Wapda’s Rs271bn equity, Rs176bn will go to Diamer-Bhasha dam (DBD), Rs66bn to Dasu project and Rs29bn will go to Mohmand hydropower project. The authority will recover its equity through tariff which hinges on timely payments by the Central Power Purchase Agency-General within a period of nine years for DBD, five years for Dasu and six years for Mohmand.


Under the financial plan devised for these projects, Rs1300bn has been estimated for the overall DBD which includes Rs234bn provided by the federal government under the Public Sec*tor Development Programme (PSDP), Rs176bn through Wapda’s equity, Rs100bn through local commercial financing and Rs475bn from foreign commercial financing.

Similarly, Rs443bn has been allocated in total for Dasu hydropower project of which Rs66bn will come from Wapda’s equity, Rs80bn from IDA-1/2 credit, Rs37bn from Credit Suisse loan, Rs31bn from export credit agencies, Rs45bn from World Bank, Rs144bn from local financing or Sukuk Bond and Rs3bn from local financing or loan.

For the Rs309bn estimated overall for the Mohmand dam project, Rs114bn will come from PSDP, Rs29bn from Wapda’s equity, Rs33bn from local commercial financing and Rs83bn from foreign currency financing.

For the 4,500MW DBD project with live storage of 6.4 million-acre feet, the bid evaluation process for main civil works of DBD (dam part) is currently under way.

For the 2,160MW Dasu project (stage-1) — a run-of-the-river project with a total installed capacity of 4,320MW — civil work is under way.

And work on the 800MW Mohmand hydropower project — a multipurpose dam with live storage of 0.67 million-acre feet — has also been initiated.

“Wapda is embarking on a disciplined, targeted approach to improve working capital and is taking tactical steps to improve liquidity by accessing the capital markets early enough to obtain favourable terms. Given the need to raise approximately $2.5bn over the next three to four years, we intend to explore the option of a Green Eurobond of benchmark $500 million size for which the authority has concluded two rounds of NDR in the Far East, Dubai and London. A total of 57 institutions were accessed, including leading international institutional investors, private banks and hedge funds,” reads the report.

“Wapda being the largest and bona fide supplier of hydel power has embarked upon a grand plan to develop mega hydropower projects and plans to fast-track them. It will help us to enhance the share of hydropower in the overall generation mix to keep the consumer-end *tariff within affordable *limits, besides creating a buffer for water security of the country,” said the Wapda chairman.

Published in Dawn, February 3rd, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> *LAHORE: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) will contribute Rs271 billion as equity for three mega hydropower projects, it has emerged. This followed after the authority completed three previous much-delayed hydro power projects under a fast-track policy and *generated nearly Rs80bn in revenue.*
> 
> “For the last few years, we introduced a multi-pronged strategy to arrange funds for the completion of various important projects. So far, we have implemented this strategy well on Neelum-Jhelum, Tarbela 4th extension and Golen Gol hydropower projects. These projects helped us earn Rs80bn, increasing our own financial resources and contribution (equity) for three mega projects — Diamer-Bhasha, Dasu and Mohmand dams,” said Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain.
> 
> “When any work is finished in time, it saves money, energy and time. But if it is delayed, several issues come up, including cost escalation,” he told Dawn.
> 
> According to a recent report, from Wapda’s Rs271bn equity, Rs176bn will go to Diamer-Bhasha dam (DBD), Rs66bn to Dasu project and Rs29bn will go to Mohmand hydropower project. The authority will recover its equity through tariff which hinges on timely payments by the Central Power Purchase Agency-General within a period of nine years for DBD, five years for Dasu and six years for Mohmand.
> 
> 
> Under the financial plan devised for these projects, Rs1300bn has been estimated for the overall DBD which includes Rs234bn provided by the federal government under the Public Sec*tor Development Programme (PSDP), Rs176bn through Wapda’s equity, Rs100bn through local commercial financing and Rs475bn from foreign commercial financing.
> 
> Similarly, Rs443bn has been allocated in total for Dasu hydropower project of which Rs66bn will come from Wapda’s equity, Rs80bn from IDA-1/2 credit, Rs37bn from Credit Suisse loan, Rs31bn from export credit agencies, Rs45bn from World Bank, Rs144bn from local financing or Sukuk Bond and Rs3bn from local financing or loan.
> 
> For the Rs309bn estimated overall for the Mohmand dam project, Rs114bn will come from PSDP, Rs29bn from Wapda’s equity, Rs33bn from local commercial financing and Rs83bn from foreign currency financing.
> 
> For the 4,500MW DBD project with live storage of 6.4 million-acre feet, the bid evaluation process for main civil works of DBD (dam part) is currently under way.
> 
> For the 2,160MW Dasu project (stage-1) — a run-of-the-river project with a total installed capacity of 4,320MW — civil work is under way.
> 
> And work on the 800MW Mohmand hydropower project — a multipurpose dam with live storage of 0.67 million-acre feet — has also been initiated.
> 
> “Wapda is embarking on a disciplined, targeted approach to improve working capital and is taking tactical steps to improve liquidity by accessing the capital markets early enough to obtain favourable terms. Given the need to raise approximately $2.5bn over the next three to four years, we intend to explore the option of a Green Eurobond of benchmark $500 million size for which the authority has concluded two rounds of NDR in the Far East, Dubai and London. A total of 57 institutions were accessed, including leading international institutional investors, private banks and hedge funds,” reads the report.
> 
> “Wapda being the largest and bona fide supplier of hydel power has embarked upon a grand plan to develop mega hydropower projects and plans to fast-track them. It will help us to enhance the share of hydropower in the overall generation mix to keep the consumer-end *tariff within affordable *limits, besides creating a buffer for water security of the country,” said the Wapda chairman.
> 
> Published in Dawn, February 3rd, 2020




Great news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Regret to say that my personal experience with WAPDA is very bad and I have zero faith in the integrity of WAPDA officers.

I was the Sales Development Manager at Esso Pakistan in the 1970’s when I had the misfortune to supply Furnace Oil to WAPDA. At that time almost all the Power Plants in Pakistan were operated by WAPDA. 

The level of corruption among the WPDA staff was unbelievable. In-transit losses of more than 10% were common because the whole tank wagons full of Furnace Oil were emptied and sold off. It was claimed that either the wagons were short loaded or leaked on the way. This couldn’t have been possible without the involvement of the high level officers.

I arranged a person from the railways and from WAPDA to observe the loading operation and countersign the ‘Loading Report’. Probably WAPDA Accounts also started to share in the proceeds from the stolen fuel as this process ensured that Esso got paid to full, but there was apparently no change in the in-transit loss.

Sadly the things have not improved in the last 40 years as I came across the news:

"ISLAMABAD - Senate Standing Committee on Power was Thursday informed that around 17 percent employees of ex-WAPDA Discos have been found involved in electricity theft or other related activities and investigation is underway against them."

https://nation.com.pk/28-Dec-2018/17pc-staff-of-ex-wapda-discos-involved-in-power-theft

I wonder how much of the investment by WAPDA would be siphoned off to line the pockets of its staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydro Project to start generating Electricity in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

Syed1. said:


> One thing I find surprising is that government keeps saying paisa nahi hai paisa nahi hai, but at the same time it's building Mohmand and Dasu and also expected to start Basha soon. Kahan se aya teen teen dams ke liyay paisa? Maybe Nawaz secretly returned money to be used for dam construction in exchange for his release.


Paisy baray hain, every year we give $8 to $10 billion to Habibis for oil and gas and when oil prices were all time high few years ago, people of Pakistan were paying upto $15 billion to fill their tanks and run rental power plants. 

Bus Dam bantay tight ho jata hy. Sold out Politicians, oil mafia and foreign hand is behind Anti Dam rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction 870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Construction Cost: $1.9 Billion
Completion Date: 2022



.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand dam will be completed in 2025:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Funny thing is both Mohmand and Dasu will be completed in 2024, if PTI don't win in 2023 the new incoming government will claim that they were the brains behind the project and completed them in a year or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Syed1. said:


> Funny thing is both Mohmand and Dasu will be completed in 2024, if PTI don't win in 2023 the new incoming government will claim that they were the brains behind the project and completed them in a year or so.



Very True.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Time lapse video of Underground powerhouse cavern & Tailrace tunnel of Suki kinari hydropower project, Pakistan*


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Power House under construction


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction on Jehlum River. The completion date of this project is December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The installed capacity of hydropower plants owned and operated by the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) is around 9,538-MW. There are 21 power stations--- large, medium and small. In the year 2019, these power stations achieved the highest-ever electricity generation, having delivered 34.678 billion units (kWh) of energy to the national grid, despite various technical constraints.

Currently, WAPDA is in the process of hiring consultants for Capacity Enhancement Project of Chitral Hydel Power station from the existing 1-MW to 5-MW. Chitral powerhouse was completed in two phases in 1975 and 1982. AFD has committed to finance the project under soft loan program.

Renala hydropower — the oldest power station in the country — was commissioned in March 1925. Located on Lower Bari Doab Canal, in Okara District, it has five turbo-generators of total 1.1-MW capacity, and all its units have been in operation since then. After rehabilitation and refurbishment, there is a potential to enhance the power station’s capacity up to 4.4-MW, utilizing full available water discharge. In fact, the existing 1.1-MW powerhouse will be maintained after rehabilitation, and a new power plant of 4.4-MW will be constructed at site.

On completion, the powerhouse will generate 25.6 GwH annually, almost four times its existing power generation. The up-rated project will also involve remodeling of existing power channel off-taking from the canal, and the construction of new spillways. For the purpose, additional land acquisition from the Government of Punjab is in process. The project’s feasibility has been finalized by WAPDA, PC-1 is approved, and financing arrangement is in hand. Total cost of the project is estimated at $16.2 million.

WAPDA also has plans to modernize and rehabilitate the 3.5-MW Kurram Garhi hydel power station which is located on Kuchkot Canal in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and was constructed in 1958. On completion of the project, the power house capacity will be enhanced to 5-MW, capable of generating 37 GWh energy. Consultants for detailed engineering & design and construction supervision are to be appointed shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

"Loans" that will need to be repaid with interest



Syed1. said:


> One thing I find surprising is that government keeps saying paisa nahi hai paisa nahi hai, but at the same time it's building Mohmand and Dasu and also expected to start Basha soon. Kahan se aya teen teen dams ke liyay paisa? Maybe Nawaz secretly returned money to be used for dam construction in exchange for his release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jagran river is a tributary of Neelum River, which confluences with it at Kundal Shahi in AJ&K. A number of hydropower schemes have been identified on Jagran River out of which* JHPP-1 (30.4 MW) is operational and JHPP-2 (48 MW) is under construction* by FWO-HMC-CNTIC-BITC JV. The project is being financed by Power Development Organization AJ&K. FWO is undertaking civil works of the project which includes Weir structure, De-sander, 5Km tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. Presently work is in full swing on all components of the project simultaneously & 1.85 km tunnel works have been completed.
On 22nd March 2020 an important landmark activity has been achieved by diverting Jagran River into 190 m long diversion channel which was created by cutting into rock and boulders. The construction activities for Weir stage-1 will now be started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of *Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam Project - 84 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant | 870 MW *


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

ghazi52 said:


> *Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant | 870 MW *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



What an amazing thread! THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Blacklight said:


> What an amazing thread! THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!



Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of 870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, beginning the construction phase of weir' s wall. It will be complete by December 2022, on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

wht about diamer bhasha


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam under construction, 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


> Tarbela Dam under construction, 1960's


that italian company imprachilo did a magnificent job
it was time we still weren’t going down on quality 
now with advent of corruption and chinese they have opened up venues for cheap works and low shitt quality 
i guess there should be a ban on national projects being given to anything less then europians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Yes, True.









ali_raza said:


> that italian company imprachilo did a magnificent job
> it was time we still weren’t going down on quality
> now with advent of corruption and chinese they have opened up venues for cheap works and low shitt quality
> i guess there should be a ban on national projects being given to anything less then europians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam under construction,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of 870 MW *Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*, beginning the construction phase of weir' s wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China Three Gorges Corporation has invested $1.74 billion in Karot Hydropower project which is expected to generate 720 megawatts of electricity and create 4,800 jobs. 70% work has been completed on the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Station*

Primary Energy........................... Input Hydel
Technology................................... Hydel
Installed Capacity......................... (MW) 720
Location River............................... Jehlum

Province Dual boundary of District Rawalpindi, Punjab & District Kotli, AJK, River Jhelum

Estimated Cost .............................(US $ Million) 1698.26

Executing Company / Sponsors...... Karot Power Company Ltd. (KPCL) / CSAIL/ CTGI /CTG (China Three Gorges)
Financing ....................................Independent Power Producer (IPP)

Coordinating Ministry Ministry of Energy (Power Division)
Supervising Agency Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB)


*Progress Update *

*Land acquisition award done*.
*Enviromental NOC issued: 14th July 2015*
*EPC Stage Tariff: 28th April 2016*
*Financial Close achieved on 22nd February 2017*
*Construction of access road/bridge, concrete batching plant, diversion tunnel and spillway, etc. are in process.*
*Work initiated through equity – 50% civil works completed.*
*Expected Commercial Operation Date (COD) December 2021.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fourth extension to the *Tarbela Hydropower Project* hugely increased generating capacity, helping to alleviate outages and support the country’s social and economic development.

Hydropower supplies about one third of Pakistan’s electricity, and Tarbela, which boasts the world’s largest rock-filled dam, is expanding to increase its generating capacity. The fourth extension to the plant in north-west Pakistan adds 1410 MW of power, raising total generating capacity to 4888 MW.

Tarbela 4 was inaugurated in March 2018. *The fifth and final extension* has already been commenced and very soon will be in full swing .

When complete, Tarbela’s total generating capacity will be 6298 MW, supplying 3.84 bn kWh of electricity to the national grid each year.













.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under construction 69MW Lawi hydel power station*

The project owned by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization which will be completed at a cost of twenty-two billion rupees in five years.

The power station, being constructed through public-private partnership after completion will generate 69MW electricity. The project was launched in 2016.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

ali_raza said:


> that italian company imprachilo did a magnificent job
> it was time we still weren’t going down on quality
> now with advent of corruption and chinese they have opened up venues for cheap works and low shitt quality
> i guess there should be a ban on national projects being given to anything less then europians


Depends which Chinese company you hire. China produces original Apple products, other Chinese companies make 50 Fake copy the same iPhone. 

Politicians and govt can do their due diligence and hire a proper company or eat kick backs and hire a cheap company with no experience.


----------



## ali_raza

Genghis khan1 said:


> Depends which Chinese company you hire. China produces original Apple products, other Chinese companies make 50 Fake copy the same iPhone.
> 
> Politicians and govt can do their due diligence and hire a proper company or eat kick backs and hire a cheap company with no experience.


these were same politicians but back in the day when americans were building pakistan in 60s 
very less people know that whtever we have today most of it is given by americans


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ali_raza said:


> these were same politicians but back in the day when americans were building pakistan in 60s
> very less people know that whtever we have today most of it is given by americans


Dear please correct your sentence 
'given by the Americans'. Nothing was given free in charity. We paid in hard earned money and our labor worked on it. Americans were not giving you charity. 
Just like cpec came your leaders start calling it a gift from China. I hope China would make a charity of 60 billion dollars very often. But they were not gifts but deals badly negotiated in favour of China. Sadly. Now things have reversed at least. We need Chinese infrastructure but that is more beneficial to Pakistanis and Chinese should prosper too mot should be on equal basis.


----------



## Path-Finder

These big dams are great but the actual progress and freedom will be installing micro hydel power which Pakistan has the potential to exploit within the existing infrastructure like the canal system for energy needs and above all it can make Pakistan independent from the grid system for rural areas!

these startups from Chile have done it by creating a small micro hydel power plant that has Pakistan written all over it. The canal system of Pakistan should be generating electricity in summer as the demand is highest in summer along with the monsoon season.






This small hydel power plant is capable of 15kW of electricity and multiply this system across the country and you can have more power generation at small level that is not stressing the environment.











this is a great example of it working in Indonesian Jungle






https://www.turbulent.be/


----------



## Genghis khan1

Path-Finder said:


> These big dams are great but the actual progress and freedom will be installing micro hydel power which Pakistan has the potential to exploit within the existing infrastructure like the canal system for energy needs and above all it can make Pakistan independent from the grid system for rural areas!
> 
> these startups from Chile have done it by creating a small micro hydel power plant that has Pakistan written all over it. The canal system of Pakistan should be generating electricity in summer as the demand is highest in summer along with the monsoon season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This small hydel power plant is capable of 15kW of electricity and multiply this system across the country and you can have more power generation at small level that is not stressing the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great example of it working in Indonesian Jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.turbulent.be/


Actually this is not new, northern area and Kashmir have been using these technique to grind wheat grains for decades. They created a canal by Simply using rocks from the river bed to turn the grinding stone. 
But these small hydro project is for regional area govt or local official to build and Monitor. I doubt federal government can bill and look after and these small projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Genghis khan1 said:


> Actually this is not new, northern area and Kashmir have been using these technique to grind wheat grains for decades. They created a canal by Simply using rocks from the river bed to turn the grinding stone.
> But these small hydro project is for regional area govt or local official to build and Monitor. I doubt federal government can bill and look after and these small projects.


potential for generating electricity through this method needs to be exploited. you can only build so many big dams but this is literally, sone pe suhaga. our engineering startups in Pakistan can maybe work on this and help the nation out.


----------



## ghazi52

Gulpur Hydropower Project., 

100 Ton Kato Hydraullic Crane working at 102 MW Gulpur Hydro Power Project AK.
















Updates, reinstalled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Path-Finder said:


> These big dams are great but the actual progress and freedom will be installing micro hydel power which Pakistan has the potential to exploit within the existing infrastructure like the canal system for energy needs and above all it can make Pakistan independent from the grid system for rural areas!
> 
> these startups from Chile have done it by creating a small micro hydel power plant that has Pakistan written all over it. The canal system of Pakistan should be generating electricity in summer as the demand is highest in summer along with the monsoon season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This small hydel power plant is capable of 15kW of electricity and multiply this system across the country and you can have more power generation at small level that is not stressing the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great example of it working in Indonesian Jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.turbulent.be/





Pakistan has Hundreds of Micro-Hydel which is providing electricity to thousands of people. They are dotted around KPK, AJ&K and GB. Micro-Hydel in Pakistan is a success story and probably has one of the largest numbers of Micro-Hydel in the world.
You seem to be very ill informed regarding your own country.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

bananarepublic said:


> Pakistan has Hundreds of Micro-Hydel which is providing electricity to thousands of people. They are dotted around KPK, AJ&K and GB. Micro-Hydel in Pakistan is a success story and probably has one of the largest numbers of Micro-Hydel in the world.
> You seem to be very ill informed regarding your own country.


We also need reservoirs. A lot of fresh water is wasted every year and don't forget the disastrous floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

bananarepublic said:


> You seem to be very ill informed regarding your own country.








give me maafi for being jahil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Path-Finder said:


> give me maafi for being jahil.



I dont want 10% mafi.


Also something good about Micro-Hydel is that large parts of the machinery is sourced locally except for the Dynamo's. The bad part is that many companies including HIT proposed to manufacture Turbines and Dynamos locally, unfortunately None of the successive governments ever took notice.



Haris Ali2140 said:


> We also need reservoirs. A lot of fresh water is wasted every year and don't forget the disastrous floods.



Micro-Hydels don't store water they either have a small storage tank or run depending on the flow of its Water source.
Dasu and Diamer dam will greatly help in the Flood problems, unfortunately we cannot control the flow from rivers coming form Indian side.


----------



## ghazi52

*Earth works are in progress at Mohmand Dam Hydropower project.*

Mohmand Dam will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW) of low-cost hydel electricity and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera.

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bidding extended for 300 MW* Balakot_Hydropower_Project

Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) has extended the deadline for bidding for the construction and completion of the design, supply and installation, testing and commissioning of the 300 MW Balakot run-of-river hydropower plant on the river Kunhar in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) province of Pakistan including the related civil works for river diversion.

The project, which is to be co-financed by the Asian Development Bank and developed by PEDO, will include construction of a 58 m-high gravity concrete dam and related appurtenant structures; river diversion works and sediment by-pass tunnel; power circuit, including power intake, concrete lined headrace tunnel, upstream surge shaft, steel lined pressure shaft and Penstocks, downstream surge shaft, and concrete-lined tailrace tunnel; cavern type powerhouse for three Francis turbines with 300 MW installed capacity, including access tunnels and exterior switch yard; transmission and interconnection of a 500 kV line and a 132 kV line; access roads to the hydropower scheme; and, a permanent colony for the operational staff. Construction works are expected to take 75 months.

Open competitive bidding will be conducted in accordance with ADB’s single-stage, two-envelope bidding procedure and is open to all eligible bidders as described in the bidding document. The full revised tender notice can be viewed on the website of the ADB.

To purchase the bidding documents, eligible bidders should submit a written request to the below-mentioned address with confirmation of the payment of a non-refundable fee of Rs. 10 000 (10 000 Rupees only) in the name of “GM (Hydel), PEDO” through a cross cheque/pay order.

The bid should be submitted to the PEDO office address with a bid security as described in the bidding document on or before 15 June 2020 at 14:00 hours (Pakistan Standard Time); electronic submission of bids is not allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

ziaulislam said:


> WITH SOLAR DROPPING TO JAW BREAKING LOW LEVELS..THE ISSUES ARE NOW NIGHT TIME ..
> 
> solar power cost has dropped from 10 cents in 2012 to 5 cents now
> if Pakistan just focus on solar and hydro it can offset this problem by using hydro at night/off sun shine peak time and solar during peak times


Govt should provide loans for solar for domestic use.a normal house have 600 watt usage at max.which covers fans lights,tv,fridge...for water pump we can use wapda.we should focus on solar energy


----------



## ziaulislam

bananarepublic said:


> Pakistan has Hundreds of Micro-Hydel which is providing electricity to thousands of people. They are dotted around KPK, AJ&K and GB. Micro-Hydel in Pakistan is a success story and probably has one of the largest numbers of Micro-Hydel in the world.
> You seem to be very ill informed regarding your own country.


actual these are low overhead turbines/new tech..that we have incredible potential on canals but isnt exploted at all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Station | April 2020 Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Suki kinari Hydropower Project.*..








The Suki kinari Hydropower Project is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KP.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters, and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> *Karot Hydropower Station | April 2020 Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ECNEC approves Rs175 bn to settle* Diamer Basha *land issues*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> *ECNEC approves Rs175 bn to settle* Diamer Basha *land issues*



Okay. 



ghazi52 said:


> *Ecnn approves 755 billion* rupees to solve Diamer Basha land matters



Okkayyy but article saying 175. 



ghazi52 said:


> The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnn) *approved 1,575.43 billion rupees *to solve land and settlement matters related to Diamer basha dam project



Never mind.


----------



## ghazi52

RealNapster said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Okkayyy but article saying 175.
> 
> 
> Never mind.



Corrected, Thanks.

*LAND ACQUISITION*


Land Acquisition process started in 2010 and details are as under:-
Total Land to be acquired = 37,419 Acres
Private Land being purchased = 18,357 Acres
Govt. Land to be transferred (free of cost) = 19,062 Acres
Private Land Acquired = 8,098 Acres
 GBA 7,936 Acres

KPK 162 Acres


Govt. Land transferred to DBDP (free of cost) = 17,214 Acres

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> Corrected, Thanks.
> 
> *LAND ACQUISITION*
> 
> 
> Land Acquisition process started in 2010 and details are as under:-
> Total Land to be acquired = 37,419 Acres
> Private Land being purchased = 18,357 Acres
> Govt. Land to be transferred (free of cost) = 19,062 Acres
> Private Land Acquired = 8,098 Acres
> GBA 7,936 Acres
> 
> KPK 162 Acres
> 
> 
> Govt. Land transferred to DBDP (free of cost) = 17,214 Acres



Good work @ghazi52 keep it up. 

Also, I have a request. If you can update that kachi canal project thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

840 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on the Kunhar river in Kaghan Valley

The concrete pouring of Erection Bay in Underground powerhouse of Suki Kinari hydropower project was successfully completed.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Pakistansdefender

Path-Finder said:


>


Another project by federal pro government as a gift to those who love 18th amendment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Pakistansdefender said:


> Another project by federal pro government as a gift to those who love 18th amendment.


that is blasphemy. Central gov is not giving anything to sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Project.........* *Karot Hydropower Station

*
Primary Energy Input.......... Hydel
Technology........................ Hydel
Installed Capacity............... (MW) 720
Location............................. River Jehlum
Province Dual boundary of District Rawalpindi, Punjab & District Kotli, AJK, River Jhelum
Estimated Cost ...................(US $ Million) 1698.26
Executing Company / Sponsors........................ Karot Power Company Ltd. (KPCL) / CSAIL/ CTGI /CTG (China Three Gorges)
Financing................ Independent Power Producer (IPP)



Project Progress Update


*Land acquisition award done*.
*Enviromental NOC issued: 14th July 2015*
*EPC Stage Tariff: 28th April 2016*
*Financial Close achieved on 22nd February 2017*
*Construction of access road/bridge, concrete batching plant, diversion tunnel and spillway, etc. are in process.*
*Work initiated through equity – 50% civil works completed.*
*Expected Commercial Operation Date (COD) December 2021.*


----------



## Path-Finder

hmmn peepee cant build it? where did all that NFC go?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The Karot Hydropower Project is a 720 MW run-of-river project to be built on the Jhelum River, Rawalpindi district. 
720 MW Karot_Hydro Power_Project Powerhouse and Intake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Physical work on Diamer-Bhasha Dam ready for commencement, PM told*

Prime Minister Imran Khan was informed on Monday that as per his directions, all issues related to the critically important Diamer-Bhasha Dam, including settlement, detailed roadmap for mobilization of financial resources etc., had been resolved and that the physical work on the project was ready for commencement.

Chairing a meeting on national water security strategy and construction of dams to meet agricultural as well as energy requirements of the country, the prime minister expressed satisfaction over the dam’s progress so far and ordered immediate commencement of construction activities.

The meeting was attended by Water Resources Minister Faisal Vawda, Planning Minister Asad Umar, Information Minister Senator Shibli Faraz, Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit Baltistan Minister Ali Amin Gandapur, Special Assistant to PM on Information Lt Gen (r) Asim Saleem Bajwa and Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen (r) Muzammil Hussain.

The meeting was informed that the Diamer-Bhasha project had remained stuck for decades due to various reasons. It was told that the dam’s construction would create 16,500 jobs and utilize a huge quantity of cement and steel, which would give a much-needed boost to the industry. Besides, its main purposes of water storage and producing 4,500MW of cheap and affordable electricity would help the country meet its energy requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Muhammad Omar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260243998310109190

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Project Azad Kashmir.

Total capacity ---------------- 21,893,000 m3 (17,749 acre⋅ft)

Gulpur Hydropower Plant (GHPP) is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch River, a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of Azad Kashmir, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The News
The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has awarded the contract of the construction of the Diamer-Bhasha dam to a joint venture between Power China and Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen (retired) Muzammil Hussain said on Wednesday.

The move comes in the wake of a meeting presided over by Prime Minister Imran Khan two days prior about water security and construction of the mega dams.

Hussain said that the contract for the construction of the main dam was worth Rs442bn and includes the construction of the main dam, a diversion system, access bridge, and a 21MW hydropower plant in Tangir.

Diamer-Basha dam Chief Executive Officer Amir Bashir Chaudhry and authorised representative Yang Jiandu signed the agreement on behalf of WAPDA and the joint venture, respectively.

Speaking on the occasion, WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) said that the dam will go a long way for the economic development and social uplift of the country.

He said that WAPDA is committed to completing the mega project in accordance with the stipulated time frame to cope with the increasing water and electricity requirements of the country.

The WAPDA CEO said that the Diamer-Bhasha project's value was estimated at around Rs1,406.5bn and will complete in 2028.

Hussain said that the dam will be able to store 8.1 million acre-feet (MAF) of water and will be able to produce 4,500MW of electricity.

The dam will be able to provide the national grid 18 billion units of electricity annually.

Hussain said that earlier a consultancy service contract had also been awarded to the Diamer Basha Consultants Group (DBCG) worth Rs27.18 bn.

The consultancy agreement includes construction design, construction supervision and contract administration of the Diamer-Basha dam project.

The Joint Venture DBCG comprises of 12 top-ranked national and foreign consulting firms namely NESPAK (Pakistan), Associate Consulting Engineers(Pakistan), Mott MacDonald Pakistan (Pakistan), Poyry (Switzerland), Montgomery Watson and Harza(MWH) International - Stantec (USA), Dolsar Engineering (Turkey), Mott McDonald International (England), China Water Resources Beifang Investigation, Design and Research Company (China), Mirza Associates Engineering Services (Pakistan), Al-Kasib Group of Engineering Services (Pakistan), Development Management Consultant (Pakistan) and MWH Pakistan (Pakistan) with NESPAK as the lead firm.

These firms have a vast experience of providing consultancy services for mega water projects the world over.

"The Diamer-Bhasha dam is a vital project for the water, food and energy supply in the country," said Faisal Vawda, the minister for water resources.

"Our government launched the construction of major dams like Mohmand and Diamer-Bhasha within one year," he said.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260529846180089856


----------



## ghazi52

Neelam Jhelum project built in a difficult mountain area .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Suki Kinari Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters & an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Excavation of Traffic Tunnel has been commenced at 884MW Suki_Kinari Hydropower Project.
N15 would be submerged in the reservoir of the project.

It is a road leading to a famous summer tourist destination i.e. Naran Valley which also serves as a gateway to the tourism spots


----------



## Gryphon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265557746033852417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karot hydropower project has completed its pouring concrete at spillway control section in No.5 dam-section. It marked the spillway control section of the main project to the top.


----------



## ghazi52

A major milestone towards successful implementation of 1124 MW Kohala Hydropower Project in Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK) under the CPEC Framework.

A Tripartite Agreement has been finalized and initialed between the #China Three Gorges Company, the Government of AJ&K and the PPIB (Government of #Pakistan). This will be the largest ever investment of US$ 2.4 billion in any of the IPPs in Pakistan and AJ&K. The project will provide more than 5 billion unit per year clean and cheap electricity for the consumers in Pakistan and AJ&K.


----------



## ghazi52

$2.4 Billion Deal Signed for New 1124MW Power Project Under CPEC

The government of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) has signed an agreement with #China Three Gorges Corporation and Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) for the development of Kohala hydroelectric power project.

The 1,124-megawatt power project will be developed in AJK under the umbrella of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework.

The project is estimated to produce more than five billion units of clean and low-cost electricity every year. With a $2.4 billion initial investment, this is one of the largest investments in an independent power producer (IPP) in Pakistan as well as in AJK.

Another hydropower project – the 102MW Gulpur project – at Poonch River in Kotli district has been operational since March this year.

Power Minister, Omar Ayub Khan, while chairing the 127th meeting of PPIB, lauded the board’s role in enhancing hydroelectric power generation.

He said that the government is looking for long-term energy sustainability and reliability for which renewable energy, hydroelectric power, and indigenous coal-based projects are being prioritized.

During the meeting, PPIB managing director (MD), Shah Jahan Mirza, briefed the board on the status of upcoming IPPs, saying that various projects might miss the deadline due to the coronavirus restrictions.

The board also extended the validity of the Letter of Support/ financial close date for the 1,124MW Kohala hydroelectric power project


----------



## CrazyZ

We need a large pumped hydro energy storage project. Couple it will solar. 1MW of energy storage may be enough to make 4MW of solar energy viable without fear of intermittency.






Desert SW of USA is planning large amounts of pumped hydro.....probably to couple with solar energy in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

83.4 MW Kurram Tangi Dam Under Construction in Kurram District, North Waziristan.

Kurram Tangi Dam is a multipurpose mega project, which includes power generation as well irrigation components. It will also develop and uplift the ground water table of the area. It will have positive environmental affects. KTMDP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*640 MW Mahl_Hydropower
*
Project is located 5 km Upstream of the confluence of Mahl River with the Jhelum River on the boundary between the state of Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK) and the province of #Punjab with some portion of dam in the Province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa .

Implementation of Mahl project will bring energy security, save foreign exchange in billions of US dollars over the life of the project, create thousands of jobs, stabilize socio economic life style of the people of Pakistan and the State of AJK and provide the much needed energy on a sustainable basis for rapid growth of Pakistan. Mahl and other projects being undertaken by CSAIL will also cement the close and brotherly relations between Government of PRC and GOP.

Recently Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) accorded the extension in the validity of Letters of Interest (LOIs) for the Project.

© HydropowerPK Cheap Energy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction or Approved Dams Compilation.
............................*

1. 1124 MW Kohala Dam Project 39.7 Thousand acre ft reservoir approved (CPEC) completion 2025-26

2. 800 MW Mohmand Dam Project 1.239 MAF Reservoir Under Construction completion 2024-25

3. 4500 MW Bhasha Dam Project 6.70 MAF Reservoir Approved Construction starting soon completion 2028

4. 4320 MW Dasu Dam Project 1. 410 MAF Reservoir Under Construction Phase 1 completion 2024 Phase 2 completion 2027

5. 640 MW Mahl Hydropower Project (CPEC) Launched

6. 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Under Construction (CPEC) Completion 2022-23 Reservoir Length 3.7 KM

7. 12 MW Murunj Dam 0.8 MAF Reservoir PC-1 Tender and Feasibility study Approved

8. 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction (CPEC) completion 2022 Reservoir Length 27.1 KM

9. 300 MW Balakot Hydropower Project Launched by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP

10. 40 MW KOTO Hydropower Project Under Construction by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP completion Date 2020-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

ghazi52 said:


> *Under Construction or Approved Dams Compilation.
> ............................*
> 
> 1. 1124 MW Kohala Dam Project 39.7 Thousand acre ft reservoir approved (CPEC) completion 2025-26
> 
> 2. 800 MW Mohmand Dam Project 1.239 MAF Reservoir Under Construction completion 2024-25
> 
> 3. 4500 MW Bhasha Dam Project 6.70 MAF Reservoir Approved Construction starting soon completion 2028
> 
> 4. 4320 MW Dasu Dam Project 1. 410 MAF Reservoir Under Construction Phase 1 completion 2024 Phase 2 completion 2027
> 
> 5. 640 MW Mahl Hydropower Project (CPEC) Launched
> 
> 6. 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Under Construction (CPEC) Completion 2022-23 Reservoir Length 3.7 KM
> 
> 7. 12 MW Murunj Dam 0.8 MAF Reservoir PC-1 Tender and Feasibility study Approved
> 
> 8. 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction (CPEC) completion 2022 Reservoir Length 27.1 KM
> 
> 9. 300 MW Balakot Hydropower Project Launched by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP
> 
> 10. 40 MW KOTO Hydropower Project Under Construction by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP completion Date 2020-21



Brother is Kurram Tangi project on hold now? No news on it and it’s not in your list either.


----------



## ghazi52

Bilal. said:


> Brother is Kurram Tangi project on hold now? No news on it and it’s not in your list either.



As per WAPDA 
*
Physical Progress* 46.00%

*Status*

Rs. 84 Million has been transferred to APA / LAC Mirali, North Waziristan Agency for land compensation.
515 acres of land has been acquired.
About 68 acres of land is under process with APA Mir Ali. The remaining land of about 85 acres is under process by PD KTDP for survey, measurement & demarcation of distributaries and access road.
*
Incharge of the Project
*
Chief Engineer/PD
Kurram Tangi Dam Project
Contact No. 0092-928-622108

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

ghazi52 said:


> As per WAPDA
> *
> Physical Progress* 46.00%
> 
> *Status*
> 
> Rs. 84 Million has been transferred to APA / LAC Mirali, North Waziristan Agency for land compensation.
> 515 acres of land has been acquired.
> About 68 acres of land is under process with APA Mir Ali. The remaining land of about 85 acres is under process by PD KTDP for survey, measurement & demarcation of distributaries and access road.
> *
> Incharge of the Project
> *
> Chief Engineer/PD
> Kurram Tangi Dam Project
> Contact No. 0092-928-622108



I am afraid, some of their project stay “in progress” for decades. Like RBOD, Kutchhi canal, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bilal. said:


> I am afraid, some of their project stay “in progress” for decades. Like RBOD, Kutchhi canal, etc.



True

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Bilal. said:


> Brother is Kurram Tangi project on hold now? No news on it and it’s not in your list either.


most of dams were on hold in last 10 years including kurram tangi for variet y of reason..priamrly being zero interest from PSDP

govt wanted to build all dams after 2008 but with a cache..as long as its 100% foreign-funded..hence except kurram tangi electrical part, tarbela IV, NJ (which in miserable situation till Chinese/Arabs came in for funds) were the only projects that kicked in despite rest being ready since 2010-12

since 2018 govt simply doesnt has money in this crisis and will not be able to do much work in first 2 years

first,
govt needs to come out of IMF as it is shackled in IMF terms
second it needs to use WAPDA resources to fund WAPDA projects from donors..this is not that difficult since most of the projects have high returns..so why isnt happening? simpy because IMF has restrictions on how much you can give foreign grantees to it without looking at the case to case bases..
if there was no IMF WAPDA could have easily secured 5-10 billion dollars by pledging its resources..it has over 12000 MW of dams which is worth 30billion dollars..
atleast current wapda chairman has done initial credit rating of WAPDA, so they might get funds without govt grantees..thats how munda dam and bhasha dam will be partially be funded

second, 
PSDP has to have 10% share for water projects

third,
federal govt is supposed to do everything but not get any funds? 18 th amendment is stupid..
either ask provinces to build motorways and fund dams themselves or get the money from them..
in true federation, motorway should have been built by provinces and dams funded by punjab and sindh since they are going to get most benefit from it..it happens this way all over the world...

18th amendment is great i like it..i just want two things to be done
capacity building of provinces
NFC award down rated to 50% from current 60% or even to 40%..as provinces do taxation them selve too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

ziaulislam said:


> most of dams were on hold in last 10 years including kurram tangi for variet y of reason..priamrly being zero interest from PSDP
> 
> govt wanted to build all dams after 2008 but with a cache..as long as its 100% foreign-funded..hence except kurram tangi electrical part, tarbela IV, NJ (which in miserable situation till Chinese/Arabs came in for funds) were the only projects that kicked in despite rest being ready since 2010-12
> 
> since 2018 govt simply doesnt has money in this crisis and will not be able to do much work in first 2 years
> 
> first,
> govt needs to come out of IMF as it is shackled in IMF terms
> second it needs to use WAPDA resources to fund WAPDA projects from donors..this is not that difficult since most of the projects have high returns..so why isnt happening? simpy because IMF has restrictions on how much you can give foreign grantees to it without looking at the case to case bases..
> if there was no IMF WAPDA could have easily secured 5-10 billion dollars by pledging its resources..it has over 12000 MW of dams which is worth 30billion dollars..
> atleast current wapda chairman has done initial credit rating of WAPDA, so they might get funds without govt grantees..thats how munda dam and bhasha dam will be partially be funded
> 
> second,
> PSDP has to have 10% share for water projects
> 
> third,
> federal govt is supposed to do everything but not get any funds? 18 th amendment is stupid..
> either ask provinces to build motorways and fund dams themselves or get the money from them..
> in true federation, motorway should have been built by provinces and dams funded by punjab and sindh since they are going to get most benefit from it..it happens this way all over the world...
> 
> 18th amendment is great i like it..i just want two things to be done
> capacity building of provinces
> NFC award down rated to 50% from current 60% or even to 40%..as provinces do taxation them selve too



Totally agreed. If it’s built under WAPDA the unit cost/profit rates will be lesser I believe than ones built on BOOT basis under PPIB due to higher returns for investors. Additionally, it will have a cascading effect on WAPDA’s financial standing enabling it to do more projects independently.

Also the NFC award definitely needs to be fixed.


----------



## ziaulislam

Bilal. said:


> Totally agreed. If it’s built under WAPDA the unit cost/profit rates will be lesser I believe than ones built on BOOT basis under PPIB due to higher returns for investors. Additionally, it will have a cascading effect on WAPDA’s financial standing enabling it to do more projects independently.
> 
> Also the NFC award definitely needs to be fixed.


BOOT model needs to be looked at..rates are very high almost twice as WAPDA or even three times..
first, 30 years period should be extended to 40 years and return spread out
second rupee should be factored in calcualtion rather than doing it purely on dollar based

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

18 MW Pehur HPP Complete, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*800MW Mohmand Dam Project*

The construction activities are in progress 24/7. It is expected to complete in 2025.

The Mohmand dam is being developed approximately 48km north of Peshawar at the intersection of Mohmand and Charsadda district.

The Mohmand Dam hydropower project will include a 213m-high concrete-faced rock-filled dam and two 3,317m-long low-level river diversion outlets with a diameter of 15m. The dam will feature seven radial gates with a width of 15m and height of 21m.

The reservoir will have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic metres (Mcm). It is expected to provide irrigation, drinking water facilities, and electricity generation. Peshawar city will receive 13.32Mcm of water upon completion of the project.

Mohmand dam will also irrigate 16,737 acres of cultivable area The left bank will cultivate 9,017 acres and the right bank will cultivate 7,720 acres

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

ziaulislam said:


> BOOT model needs to be looked at..rates are very high almost twice as WAPDA or even three times..
> first, 30 years period should be extended to 40 years and return spread out
> second rupee should be factored in calcualtion rather than doing it purely on dollar based



Exactly, we are end up throwing away a good portion of the price benefit (which translate into over all competitiveness of our economy) in the current BOOT tariffs. That’s why it’s better if future projects are executed through WAPDA to give maximum benefit and competitive advantage to the economy of Pakistan. Instead of letting foreign entities taking away most of the benefits out of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Bilal. said:


> Exactly, we are end up throwing away a good portion of the price benefit (which translate into over all competitiveness of our economy) in the current BOOT tariffs. That’s why it’s better if future projects are executed through WAPDA to give maximum benefit and competitive advantage to the economy of Pakistan. Instead of letting foreign entities taking away most of the benefits out of Pakistan.


unfortuentely WAPDA was strangulated through stupid legislation multiple ways..it has just been freed..so lets see how they do but last two yeasr have been the brightest year in water history for pakistan..
DESCON, FWO will learn from these JV and will end up being able to make dams by themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

ziaulislam said:


> unfortuentely WAPDA was strangulated through stupid legislation multiple ways..it has just been freed..so lets see how they do but last two yeasr have been the brightest year in water history for pakistan..
> DESCON, FWO will learn from these JV and will end up being able to make dams by themselves


I think Descon, Nespak and FWO should have sufficient capacity now to take on atleast small and medium sized HPPs. If we involve local companies and use local materials then projects could be ruppee funded and thereby alot more of them could be started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Syed1. said:


> I think Descon, Nespak and FWO should have sufficient capacity now to take on atleast small and medium sized HPPs. If we involve local companies and use local materials then projects could be ruppee funded and thereby alot more of them could be started


NESPAK is more a designing firm..DESCOM and FWO are construction firms..
alot of strings had to be pulled to get he contract to them..there was strong opposition saying they dont have experience..well isnt what a JV is supposed to be there for..


----------



## ghazi52

*Bidding extended for 300 MW *Balakot Hydropower Project

Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) has extended the deadline for bidding for the construction and completion of the design, supply and installation, testing and commissioning of the 300 MW Balakot run-of-river hydropower plant on the river Kunhar in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) province of Pakistan including the related civil works for river diversion.

The project, which is to be co-financed by the Asian Development Bank and developed by PEDO, will include construction of a 58 m-high gravity concrete dam and related appurtenant structures; river diversion works and sediment by-pass tunnel; power circuit, including power intake, concrete lined headrace tunnel, upstream surge shaft, steel lined pressure shaft and Penstocks, downstream surge shaft, and concrete-lined tailrace tunnel; cavern type powerhouse for three Francis turbines with 300 MW installed capacity, including access tunnels and exterior switch yard; transmission and interconnection of a 500 kV line and a 132 kV line; access roads to the hydropower scheme; and, a permanent colony for the operational staff. Construction works are expected to take 75 months.

Open competitive bidding will be conducted in accordance with ADB’s single-stage, two-envelope bidding procedure and is open to all eligible bidders as described in the bidding document. The full revised tender notice can be viewed on the website of the ADB.

To purchase the bidding documents, eligible bidders should submit a written request to the below-mentioned address with confirmation of the payment of a non-refundable fee of Rs. 10 000 (10 000 Rupees only) in the name of “GM (Hydel), PEDO” through a cross cheque/pay order.

The bid should be submitted to the PEDO office address with a bid security as described in the bidding document on or before 15 June 2020 at 14:00 hours (Pakistan Standard Time); electronic submission of bids is not allowed.

© @CheapEnergy (HydropowerPK)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 884 MW Suki_Kinari_Hydropower Project
After Successful completion of Underground Powerhouse excavation, the concreting works of Unit No.4 has been started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*84 MW Gorkin_Matiltan Hydropower Project.*

The scheme is located in the Gorkin Matiltan region of Kalam Valley in the district of #Swat on the left tributary of *the Suvastu River in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*

Pakhtun khwa Energy Development Organization PEDO is the project’s developer and it is scheduled to be completed by 2021 at a cost of about US$294 million, according to local reports.

©️ Cheap Energy (HydropowerPK)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> *84 MW Gorkin_Matiltan Hydropower Project.*
> 
> The scheme is located in the Gorkin Matiltan region of Kalam Valley in the district of #Swat on the left tributary of *the Suvastu River in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*
> 
> Pakhtun khwa Energy Development Organization PEDO is the project’s developer and it is scheduled to be completed by 2021 at a cost of about US$294 million, according to local reports.
> 
> ©️ Cheap Energy (HydropowerPK)



84MW for 294 Million dollars?
That must be a misquoted number, no way should it cost that much


----------



## ghazi52

The cost is $ 294 M.

https://www.hydroreview.com/2016/12...ion-of-the-84-mw-matiltan-hydropower-project/


----------



## Pakistansdefender

bananarepublic said:


> 84MW for 294 Million dollars?
> That must be a misquoted number, no way should it cost that much


It must store more water friend. Different types of dams for different locations


----------



## ghazi52

*Nepra wants hydel power reclassified as renewable*

June 18, 2020






Nepra says hydropower is an attractive renewable energy option due to its low production costs, low greenhouse gas emissions and grid flexibility. — Kohi Mari/File


ISLAMABAD: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) on Tuesday directed the power sector entities to immediately include hydroelectric power in the definition and policy of the Alternate and Renewable Energy (ARE) sources.

The decision comes at a time when the Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE), led by Planning Minister Asad Umar directed the Power Division to resolve immediately all outstanding issues with the Sindh government on Alternate & Renewable Energy Policy (AREP).

The AREP, 2019 was approved, in principle, by the Council of Common Interests (CCI) in December last year subject to settlement of all concerns of the Sindh government. The policy has since been on hold.

Both moves, informed sources said, followed some informal meetings of PM Imran Khan with key stakeholders and confidants from the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa where it was reported that the AREP had been stalled at the last stage and that somehow the power sector authorities had ignored hydropower resources in the integrated energy generation plan 2020-2027 and the AREP 2019.

In an order issued to the Private Power & Infrastructure Board, National Transmission & Despatch Company and Alternate Energy Development Board, Nepra expressed concern that “hydropower is not being considered under the scope and definition of renewable energy which is contrary to the definition and standards used worldwide”.

The regulator noted that hydropower was an attractive renewable energy option due to its low production costs, low greenhouse gas emissions and grid flexibility.

Nepra also directed these entities to “make necessary amendments in all relevant documents and include hydropower projects in the scope of upcoming AREP 2019”.

Separately, the CCoE also reminded the Power Division that changes to committee’s December 2017 and February 2018 decisions had not been actualised as yet even though clear guidelines were issued at a May 4 meeting.

Regarding finalisation and implementation of Renewable Energy Policy, the CCoE had “directed the Power Division [on May 4] to resolve the outstanding matters with the Sindh Government and have the policy notified by the Inter-provincial Coordination Division at the earliest”.

However, the CCoE also recalled that “in the event of failure to resolve the outstanding matters, the Power Division shall move a summary to the CCI by June 15. The Power Division shall submit its proposals for an interim arrangement to the CCoE, in the event that none of the foregoing action can be accomplished by June 15”.

A May 4 statement had noted that the CCoE was apprised about the country’s future energy demand, power availability to various sectors and progress made to rationalise energy prices.

The CCoE was apprised about the introduction of a competitive bidding process for the entry of new producers in the renewable energy sector .

Under the new ARE policy, the federal government claims to be offering $40 billion worth of investment opportunities with a capacity addition (other than hydropower) target of 8,000MW by 2025 and 20,000MW by 2030. This means the government is eying to have 30 per cent renewable energy in the system by 2030.

Coupled with hydropower, the renewables’ share in the country’s electricity generation could go up to 60-65pc by 2030, the Power Division believes.

Sindh government had opposed the policy saying that it was against its interests. Provinces, particularly Sindh, believed that provincial powers enshrined under the 18th Constitutional Amendment had been trespassed by the under the AREP 2019, hence the policy was unacceptable.

_Published in Dawn, June 18th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot_Hydropower Project The construction management carry out flood control drills to build a safe line of defense against expected rainy/flood season.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Historic day-Tripartite Agreement signing ceremony for #Kohala *Hydel Power Project* being held today. Largest power sector investment of $2.4 Billion in one IPP. With PM’s clear direction to expedite CPEC projects, all stake holders worked hard to bring this day #CPEC #CPECMakingProgress

#China #Pakistan Economic Corridor 

© Chairman CPEC Asim Saleem Bajwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> Historic day-Tripartite Agreement signing ceremony for #Kohala *Hydel Power Project* being held today. Largest power sector investment of $2.4 Billion in one IPP. With PM’s clear direction to expedite CPEC projects, all stake holders worked hard to bring this day #CPEC #CPECMakingProgress
> 
> #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor
> 
> © Chairman CPEC Asim Saleem Bajwa


Excellent news... ghazi bro you feel CPEC has really picked up pace since Gen Asim Bajwa was made the head of CPEC authority? It certainly feels that way to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

ghazi52 said:


> Historic day-Tripartite Agreement signing ceremony for #Kohala *Hydel Power Project* being held today. Largest power sector investment of $2.4 Billion in one IPP. With PM’s clear direction to expedite CPEC projects, all stake holders worked hard to bring this day #CPEC #CPECMakingProgress
> 
> #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor
> 
> © Chairman CPEC Asim Saleem Bajwa



Will it make cheaper electricity?


----------



## ghazi52

Syed1. said:


> Excellent news... ghazi bro you feel CPEC has really picked up pace since Gen Asim Bajwa was made the head of CPEC authority? It certainly feels that way to me.



I think it is and this is good for Pakistan, all pending projects are shaping up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

ghazi52 said:


> Historic day-Tripartite Agreement signing ceremony for #Kohala *Hydel Power Project* being held today. Largest power sector investment of $2.4 Billion in one IPP. With PM’s clear direction to expedite CPEC projects, all stake holders worked hard to bring this day #CPEC #CPECMakingProgress
> 
> #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor
> 
> © Chairman CPEC Asim Saleem Bajwa


Bro this deserves a separate thread. These projects are what CPEC should have been from the beginning, for the benefit of Pakistan. I personally feel CPEC lost its course during last government with emphasis on imported fuel plants, which in the long run are detrimental to our economy, both as loss of forex and circular debt as our people/industries are not able to afford the cost of power generation. Now it is finally on the right track with the right kind of projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Patriot forever said:


> Bro this deserves a separate thread. These projects are what CPEC should have been from the beginning, for the benefit of Pakistan.Now it is finally on the right track with the right kind of projects.




I will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Patriot forever said:


> Bro this deserves a separate thread. These projects are what CPEC should have been from the beginning, for the benefit of Pakistan. I personally feel CPEC lost its course during last government with emphasis on imported fuel plants, which in the long run are detrimental to our economy, both as loss of forex and circular debt as our people/industries are not able to afford the cost of power generation. Now it is finally on the right track with the right kind of projects.


Kasam se.... ML-1 and HPPs should have started first and then motorways should have been put in. Funny thing the push for CPEC is to develop Gwadar and its port, but the motorway network hasn't even reached it while the eastern route is nearly completed. Trust Pakistan to even waste a once in a century opportunity like CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot forever

Syed1. said:


> Kasam se.... ML-1 and HPPs should have started first and then motorways should have been put in. Funny thing the push for CPEC is to develop Gwadar and its port, but the motorway network hasn't even reached it while the eastern route is nearly completed. Trust Pakistan to even waste a once in a century opportunity like CPEC.


In the last government the CPEC was severely damaged due preference for short term vanity projects. It became a tool for politics and kickbacks. Quaid e Azam solar, metro train, imported fuel power plants with no economic viability. I would differ with motorways, but projects such as ML1 and hydro should have been the focus. Imagine if all these dams and ML1 had been paid attention 5 years ago. Instead of Imported fuel has attention being paid to Thar as of now instead of shutting it down. This kind of misuse also tainted CPEC with kickbacks and corruption scandals, and affected it's credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PPIB approves documents to execute two hydropower projects under* CPEC 

The Board of Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) recommended “Standardised Security Package Documents for Hydropower Projects” for submission to Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) for final approval.

This will help in mitigating protracted negotiations with the private investor thus paving way for smooth and timely implementation of hydropower projects. With the approval of these documents from the ECC, the specific agreements of 1,124MW #Kohala and 700MW #AzadPattan Hydropower Projects will stand approved for execution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsifIjaz

whats the per unit cost of the electricity generated from these 3/4 projects n jehlum river... any one has details?


----------



## ghazi52

Dams provide a range of economic, environmental, and social benefits, including recreation, flood control, water supply, hydroelectric power, waste management, river navigation, and wildlife habitat.

According to the International Commission on Large Dams, there are 150 dams and reservoirs in Pakistan that are over 15 m (49 ft) in height. Tarbela Dam is the largest earth filled dam in the world and is second largest by the structural volume. Mirani Dam is the largest dam in the world in terms of volume for flood protection with a floodstock of 588,690 cubic hectares.

*List of famous reservoirs and dams in Pakistan:*

Diamer-Bhasha Dam
Gomal Zam Dam Project
Hub Dam
Mangla Dam
Mirani Dam
Namal Dam
Rawal Dam
Tarbela Dam
Warsak Dam
Neelum Jhelum Dam
Sabakzai Dam

*Diamer Bhasha Dam*

On the River Indus in Gilgit-Baltistan of Pakistan, there is a Diamer-Bhasha Dam, in the early stage of construction. This is the concrete-filled gravity Dam. On 18 October 2011, Yousaf Raza Gillani, Prime Minister of Pakistan laid the foundation stone. However, After completion, This Diamer-Bhasha Dam will become the World highest RCC (Roller-compacted concrete) Dam. The name is based on the location Bhasha in Diamer District of Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan.

After completion of Diamer-Bhasha Dam, it will be able to generate Hydroelectricity of 4500 MW. Along with this, Dam will be able to store 8,500,000 acre-feet extra of water that will be used for drinking and irrigation purposes in Pakistan. Also, this Dam will control flood damages during high floods by River Indus and can increase the life of Tarbela Dam.

There will be Fourteen Gates for the Dam with a height of 272 meters. Diamer-Bhasha Dam will have 6,400,000 acre-feet (7.9 km3) of live storage, however, 8,100,000 acre-feet (10 km3) will be a gross capacity of the reservoir. The dam will have two underground powerhouses. Each powerhouse will have six turbines with a maximum capacity of 4500 MW.


*Gomal Zam Dam*

Multi-Purpose Gravity Dam located in the South Waziristan Agency of Federal Administered Tribal Areas, Pakistan, situated Gomal Zam Dam. Passed from a narrow gap in Khjori Kach, Dam is on the waters of Gomal River, a branch of mighty Indus river. However, The main purpose of Gomal Zam Dam is Hydroelectric Power Generation, Irrigation and Flood Control. In August 2001, The building process of Gomal Zam Dam started and completed in April 2011. PowerHouse Units of Dam completed till March 2013 and started production of electricity in August 2013. Along with Shaukatullah Khan Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor and US Ambassador Richard G. Olson, Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif officially inaugurated the Dam on 12 September 2013.

With the depth of 133 m (437 feet) of Gomal Zam Dam, is an RCC (Roller-Compacted Concrete) Gravity Dam. This Dam can generate electricity of 17.4 MW. In August 1963, construction of the Dam was approved by the Government of Pakistan and initial work took place. However, because of the Indo-Pak 1965 War, construction of the Dam stopped. Later on, General Pervaiz Musharraf, President of Pakistan ordered the construction of the Dam in 2001. Therefore, on Independence Day 14 August 2001, the ceremony for Groundbreaking took place and was constructed till April 2011.


*Hub Dam*

Located on the Hub River is a water reservoir with the name of Hub Dam. This Dam is on the border of Balochistan and Sindh provinces in Districts of Lasbela and Karachi around 56 Km away from Karachi. With a gross storage capacity of 85700 acre-feet, this made this Dam the Third largest of Pakistan. In conclusion For Karachi City, this Dam is the main source for drinking water.

The area surrounding the Dam was declared as a Wildlife Sanctuary in 1974 by Sindh Government. The area of Sanctuary is around 27219 hectares. For nesting and feeding of Ducks, Waders, Pelicans, and Cranes, this sanctuary is the most favorable area. On 01 May 2001, Ramsar Site was designated by hub Dam.

This Dam is a famous tourist spot as well. However People from Karachi in a large number visit this spot on the weekends to enjoy swimming, Picnic, and Fishing. In addition, for tourists to stay there is a rest house by WAPDA.


*Mangla Dam*

Being 147 metres (482 feet) in height and 3140 metres (10,300 feet) in length, Mangla Dam is the second-largest water reservoir in Pakistan. Located in the Mirpur District of Azad Jammu and Kashmir, the construction of the dam began in 1961, coming to a close in 1967, with the dam becoming one of the primary sources of irrigation in the country. While the dam was only built for the purpose of water storage initially, it was later modified to generate hydropower electricity of about 1,150 megawatts. Proposed extension plans will extend this capacity to 1,500 megawatts in the future.

This water reservoir in Pakistan resulted in the creation of the Mangla Lake, which is a 4-hour drive from Lahore and a 2-hour drive from Islamabad. The lake and its surroundings offer plenty of water sports activities, including boating, rafting, jet skiing, and fishing, along with enjoying a picnic in the park near the lake. A short 10-minute boat ride can also take sightseers up to Ramkot Fort, which is located on the hill on the other side of the lake and offers panoramic views from the top.


*Mirani Dam*

This dam was built from 2002 to 2006 with a cost of 5,267.90 million rupees. Mirani Dam is considered to be the largest dam in the world in terms of volume for flood protection. Moreover, the dam is on the Dasht River in Balochistan, with a height of 39 meters or 127 ft. and length 1,020 meters or 3,350 ft. Above all, the capacity has a flood stock of 588,690 cubic hectares.


*Namal Dam*

Located in a corner of Namal Valley in Mianwali, Punjab, the Namal Dam was constructed in 1913 with Namal Lake boasting a surface area of 5.5 square kilometres. The region is surrounded by mountains on two sides with agricultural plains on the remaining two.

The core purpose behind the creation of the dam was to provide a means of irrigation for the local farmlands but it now serves as a famous picnic spot for the people of the region. Migratory birds flock to the area, attracting birdwatchers, while boating enthusiasts also test the waters here. Namal Lake is also one of the four tourist spots that have been chosen for further development within Punjab, which will bring more tourism to the area.


*Rawal Dam*

Rawal Dam is one of the water reservoirs in Pakistan that supplies water to the twin cities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad since 1962. It collects water from the Korang River and other small streams that flow down the Margalla Hills. The Rawal Lake is, therefore, a popular tourist spot along with Margalla Hills, with a beautiful park around the lake with lush trees, paths, and picnic spots. The park’s highest point also offers an amazing view of the Rawal Lake, Margalla Hills, and the twin cities.

Swimming, boating, sailing, diving, and water skating are some of the activities that can be organised here using private tours. The Islamabad Club, located nearby, also hosts different water sports events on the lake regularly. Many species of birds, mammals, and reptiles also make this region their home and birdwatchers often flock to Rawal Dam to spot the local birds. The lake is also a fishing spot with around 15 species found in its waters.


*Tarbela Dam*

Tarbela Dam is the largest dam in Pakistan. The dam is situated on the Indus River which is second largest in structural volume. Moreover, it was started in 1968 and was completed in 1976 at a cost of $1,497 million. Furthermore, it is 143.26 meters or 470ft in height and 2,743.2 meters or 9,000 ft. in length. Additionally, the total capacity of the dam is 13.69 cubic km spread over the construction area of 168,000 Km2.


*Warsak Dam*

Warsak Dam is third on the list of the Famous Dams of Pakistan. The dam is located on Kabul River in the north-west of Peshawar, the provincial capital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The Warsak Dam has completed two major phases. The first phase was completed in 1960 and the second one from 1980 to 1981. Furthermore, the total height is of 76.2 m or 250 ft. with a length of 140.2 m or 460 ft. The total cost spent on construction was 156 million rupees. Above all, the Warsak Dam Hydropower Project has a capacity to produce 243 MW electricity.


*Neelum Jhelum Dam*

Hydroelectric Power Scheme in Pakistan to build run-of-the-river Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Plant. Specially designed to change the direction of water to power station on Jhelum River from Neelum river. In Azad Jammu and Kashmir of Pakistan, this Power Plant is situated around 26 mi (42 Km) south of Muzaffarabad.

Moreover, it can generate hydroelectricity of 969 MW. In July 2007, Chinese company got the contract to construct the Dam and work started in 2008 on the project. However, the project was delayed for many years and finally in April 2018, the first generator came to operations.

Furthermore, the Fourth and last power unit started generating electricity. On 14 August 2018, reached the maximum capacity of 969 MW and the whole project completed in the month of August 2018. In conclusion, for the next 30 years, at the level tariff of Rs 13.50 per unit, this project will be generating 5,150 Gigawatt per year.

Reservoirs created by dams not only suppress floods but also provide water for activities such as irrigation, human consumption, industrial use, aquaculture, and navigability. These following were the most famous and important dams of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt, Hydropower Projects..... *


1,,,,,*40 MW KOTO Hydropower Project* 

Under Construction by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP
completion Date 2020-21

















*2 ......*
84-MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project, Swat

Project activities in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Signing ceremony Azad Pattan Hydel power Project.Focus been on cheaper &greener http://power.No fuel import so no foreign exchange wasted.3000 jobs, $1.5 Bn investment-no loan. Annual income of Rs 1.38 Bn for Punjab/AJK from water use








The Azad Pattan hydropower project is a run-of-the-river pondage scheme based on River Jhelum in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJ&K). It will be located near Azad Pattan bridge, upstream of the 720 MW Karot hydropower project and downstream of the 640 MW Mahal hydropower project.

This venture is designed to provide an estimated 3.3 billion units of clean, renewable energy upon its completion — which has been estimated to be around 2026. As this project is being developed under the 2002 power policy, this power-plant will be transferred to the government after its term is completed, free of any cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

102MW Gulpur Hydropower Project, Kotli , AJK. Built on River Poonch, a tributary of River Jhelum. It commissioned in March 2020 and is the Third Hydro IPP of Pakistan after New Bong Escape and Patrind HPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jagran river is a tributary of Neelum River, which confluences with it at Kundal Shahi in AJ&K. A number of hydropower schemes have been identified on Jagran River out of which JHPP-1 (30.4 MW) is operational and JHPP-2 (48 MW) is under construction by FWO-HMC-CNTIC-BITC JV.

The project is being financed by Power Development Organization AJ&K. FWO is undertaking civil works of the project which includes Weir structure, De-sander, 5Km tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. Presently work is in full swing on all components of the project simultaneously & 1.85 km tunnel works have been completed.
On 22nd March 2020 an important landmark activity has been achieved by diverting Jagran River into 190 m long diversion channel which was created by cutting into rock and boulders. The construction activities for Weir stage-1 will now be started.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Middle Palas Valley HydroPower Project*


*






Location:*
Palas Valley (Chor Nullah) is located on the left bank of the Indus river with influence 8km upstream of Patan Town in Kohistan District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The project has been planned on the left bank of Palas Velly with powerhouse, 25km from Patan Town and 335 km from Islamabad.

*Salient Features

Generation Capacity *398 MW

*Gross Head* 685 M
*Rated Net Head* 649 M
*Design Discharge* 71 m3/Sec
*Mean Annual Energy* 1,716 GWh
*No. & Type of Turbine *3, Pelton
*Type Of Dam* CFRD
*Height Of Dam* 81 M
*Head Race Tunnel* 10.6 Km
*Pressure Shaft* 1000 m
*Construction Period* 5 Years
*Estimated Project Cost* 521 Million US$


*Status*


Pre-feasibility study has been completed in year 2008.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


>


Imagine how many thousands of engineers, technicians, crane operators etc etc etc are being trained in these dam and hpp projects. I hope we utilize their talent and skills in the years to come and not let it go to waste by exporting them to Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First Main Transformer of Karot Hydropower Project have been delivered at site safely.
- 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Single Phase transformer
- Weighs: 65 tons
- Expected completion date: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Diamer-Bhasha project had remained stuck for decades due to various reasons. The dam’s construction would create thousands of jobs and utilize a huge quantity of cement and steel, which would give a much-needed boost to the industry. Besides, its main purposes of water storage and producing 4,500MW of cheap and affordable electricity would help the country meet its energy requirements.
The 6.4 MAF (Million Acre Feet) water storage capacity of the dam would reduce the current water shortage in the country of 12 MAF to 6.1 MAF. It would add 35 years to the life of Tarbela Dam by reducing sedimentation. An area of 1.23 million acres of land would be brought under agriculture due to the dam.
An amount of Rs78.5 billion would be spent for social development of the area around Diamer Bhasha Dam. It would also be a major source of flood mitigation and save billions worth of damages caused by flood each year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Punjab Power Development Board has Approves 33 Small Hydroelectric Power Plants*
 

Sikandar Azam Khan said that Punjab had a comprehensive network of canals for irrigation purposes.

The PPDB has identified 33 points for installation of small hydroelectric power plants.

Out of these seven points were present in district Faisalabad.

He also mentioned 1.1-MW hydroelectric power plant which was installed by Sir Ganga Ram in 1925.

He said the PPDB should also review this model to exploit the potential of existing canals.

He said the Punjab government was also contemplating to undertake waste to energy projects in six major cities of the province.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/ppdb-approves-installation-of-33-small-hydroe-969081.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Keyal Khwar Hydropower Project*

*Location
*
The Project is located on Keyal Khwar Nallah, a right bank tributary of Indus River in Lower Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa situated at a distance of 310 km from Islamabad on Karakaram Highway

*Salient Features*

*Gross Head*
732 meter






*Installed Capacity*
128 MW

*Annual Energy*
418 GWh 

*Consultants*
Keyal Hydropower Consultants (KHC), JV of Lahmeyer Int., NDC and EASE-PAK
*
*

*Donor Agencies* 
KfW Germany, European Investment Bank (EIB)

*Status:-*


Detailed Engineering Design completed in December 2011.
The Contract for Civil & Hydraulic Steel Works terminated due to non-performance of Civil Works Contractor on 08.12.2017. The Contractor handed over the entire Project to the Employer on 30.01.2018.
WAPDA requested M/s KfW for issuance of “No Objection” to proceed with bidding process of the Civil Works Contract.
KfW issued No Objection on 09.08.2019 for commencing tendering process of Keyal Khwar HPP by adopting Pre-Qualification procedure instead of Post Qualification, subject to the availability of funds as proposed by WAPDA.
As per guidelines of Donor Agency regarding change in bidding criteria, Project Consultants were requested to modify the bidding documents on 27.09.2019.
Islamic Development Bank (IsDB) alongwith Coordination Group Partners carried out Energy Sector Technical Dialogue with WAPDA on November 18, 2019.
3rd revised PC-I has been submitted to Chief Engineering Advisor, Federal Flood Commission, MoWR on 13.02.2020.
 Bidding documents for E&M Works are under preparation.
*Physical Progress 9.99%*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam - Blasting being carried out at Spillway Area





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The first tunnel to be constructed at *Dasu Dam Naya KKH *has been completed. This tunnel is built at Shawl village, one kilometer ahead of Dasu city towards Gilgit. More such tunnels will be built on this road from this tunnel to Dasu Dam. Including the beauty of Kohistan will increase further. 
*InshaAllah* Dasu Dam will be completed soon and the fate of Upper Kohistan will change.
Dasu Dam will prove very useful for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Hydel Generation on the Rise:*


WAPDA hydel generation surpasses 8500 MW for first time 8757 MW delivered to National Grid during peak hours......


August 27, 2020 :........... Electricity generation of hydel power stations owned and operated by Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) surpassed 8500 megawatt (MW) mark for the first time in Pakistan, as WAPDA provided 8757 MW of electricity to the National Grid during peak hours the other day. 

Previously, the record of hydel power generation was 8474 MW delivered to the system on September 11, last year.

This record generation of hydel electricity by WAPDA is the result of higher reservoir level at Tarbela and Mangla dams, increased water outflows as per indent by Indus River System Authority (IRSA) and effective operation of WAPDA hydel power stations.

The statistics of the record hydel generation during the peak hours show that Tarbela Hydel Power Station generated 3331 MW, Tarbela 4th Extension 1410 MW, Ghazi Barotha 1450 MW¬, Mangla Hydel Power Station 915 MW and Neelum Jhelum 870 MW while other hydel power stations cumulatively shared 781 MW to the National Grid.

The installed capacity of WAPDA hydel power stations has risen to 9389 MW with phased completion of its three mega hydropower projects namely the 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum, the 1410 MW-Tarbela 4th Extension, and the 108 MW-Golen Gol.

At present, WAPDA owns and operates 22 hydel power stations, including Neelum Jhelum. WAPDA is well on its way and work on three mega projects including Diamer Basha Dam, Dasu Hydropower Project and Mohmand Dam is under way, adding 9500 MW on their commissioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Hyder Power Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA ... Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Project - After recent flood in Swat River.
The Diversion Tunnel outlets are flooded. Last night, the construction area was evacuated after heavy rain and sudden rise in river swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Under Construction #Karot Hydropower Project
- 720MW on #Jhelum river under #CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: 2021-22

#Hydropower #Dam #Pakistan #China 🇵🇰🇨🇳

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Under Construction #Karot Hydropower Project
- 720MW on #Jhelum river under #CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: 2021-22

#Hydropower #Dam #Pakistan #China 🇵🇰🇨🇳

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under Construction #KarotHydropowerProject
- 720MW on #Jhelum river under #CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: 2021-22
Civil works 90% completed


#Hydropower #Dam #Pakistan #China 🇵🇰🇨🇳

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*History of Hydroelectric Power Plant and Virtual Tour 







 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=356646008846168




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Record Water Availability in Dams which is good omen for Agriculture and Hdropower
#MoreWater #MoreFood #MoreEnergy


Courtesy: WAPDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

After 450 days of work, the No.2 drainage corridor of SK Hydropower Station was completed with high-standards.
SK hydropower station is one of the priority projects under CPEC. Once completed, it will make up 20% of the power gap in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*32.5MW Attabad hydropower project..*


Chairman WAPDA along with General Manager Hydro planning visited Attabad Lake HPP site and observed the Geological Investigations carried out by Drilling Division WAPDA.

The project is located on the right bank of the Hunza River, towards downstream end of Attabad Lake developed as a result of massive landslide approximately 21km long and 120m deep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On September 23, the top heading of the diversion tunnel A at *DASU Hydropower Project* was successfully breakthrough. This is another important milestone in the construction of the project after the diversion tunnel no. B was completed. 

Two diversion tunnels with extra-large cross-sections has been designed. The D-shaped tunnels have 24.4 m width and 27.2 m height, and the total length is 2,765 meters.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Wapda chief urges more hydel power generation*


Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil tells ICCI more dam being built to improve country’s water storage capacity

September 28, 2020





PHOTO: REUTERS


*ISLAMABAD: *Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil Hussain said on Monday that the share of hydroelectric power in the total energy mix would be increased to 50% over the next 30 years to provide affordable energy to the consumers.

Addressing the business community during a visit to the Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ICCI), he said that Wapda was working on improving water storage capacity of the country by building more dams.

He said that the share of hydel power in the total power generation would be increased to 50% by 2050. “This will boost business activities and the economy will grow faster,” the Wapda chairman told the business community.

On the occasion, he gave a presentation to the business community on the construction of Diamer Bhasha, Dasu, Mohmand and other dams. He praised the business community for “driving the economy” despite the high cost of electricity.
The Wapda chairman said that the average storage capacity of water in the world was 40% but in Pakistan it was less than 10%. “Wapda is working on improving the water storage capacity by building more dams,” he added.
“The Diamer Bhasha dam has created many new business opportunities, especially for steel, cement, transport and other sectors. Therefore, the business community should take full advantage of these opportunities to promote their businesses.”
Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil opposed the decision to split Wapda, saying that it affected coordination in the decision-making in the power sector and promoted circular debt. However, he added, the government was taking the matter seriously and he expected some good decisions would come.
He said that Wapda persuaded the government to hold negotiations with Independent Power Producers (IPPs), adding that if new agreement with the IPPs was implemented, it would save Rs700-800 billion annually.
Speaking on the occasion, ICCI President Muhammad Ahmad Waheed appreciated the efforts of the Wapda chairman for focusing on building more dams and generating hydel power. “These efforts will reduce the cost of doing business in the country and increase business activities,” he said.
Waheed emphasised that cheap power generation was essential to promote of business and investment. He also commended Wapda for achieving stable ratings from three agencies, describing them “a great achievement of the organisation”.
Founder Group Chairman Mian Akram Farid, in his speech, said that the activities of the manufacturing sector were affected by the high cost of electricity. Therefore, he stressed that more attention should be paid to hydel power to reduce the production costs.
He said that 250 sites had been identified for setting up small power plants in Pakistan but the process of awarding licences was not fair. He also called for improving the performances of the distribution companies (Dsicos) and a review of the fuel adjustment charges system.
On the occasion Senior ICCI Vice President Tahir Abbasi thanked the Wapda chairman for visiting the chamber offices and giving a detailed presentation to the business community.


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Dam


----------



## Azure

*Work on mega hydropower projects underway to overcome energy crisis, KP CM says

PESHAWAR: *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, while stressing the need of optimum utilization of hydropower potential of the province, has said that the provincial government is working on a number of mega hydropower projects to overcome energy crisis.
Chairing a performance review meeting of the Energy and Power Department held on Saturday, the CM said that upon completion, these projects would not only help overcome the energy crisis in the province, but would also give impetus to industrial and economic activities and help create new employment opportunities in the province.

Briefing the meeting about the progress made so far on various developmental projects of the department, the committee was informed that 94pc work on Jabori Hydropower Project, Mansehra, had been completed while the remaining work would be completed by the end of this year.
The project, on completion, will generate more than 71GW electricity per annum. Similarly, 88pc work on Karora Hydropower Project, Shangla, had been completed and the remaining work would be completed by January next year, and the project will have a power generating capacity of 72GW electricity per annum.
It was further informed that 85pc work had been completed on 40MW Kotu Hydropower Project, Lower Dir, whereas physical progress on 84MW Matiltan Hydropower Project is 47pc.
The meeting was told that the Executive Committee of National Economic Council had accorded approval to 157MW Madayan and 88MG Gabral Hydropower Projects to be executed under the Khyber Pakhtinkhwa Hydropower and Renewable Energy Programme. Work on 300MW Balakot Hydropower Project will be started next year, the meeting was informed.

Expressing his satisfaction on the overall performance of the department, Mehmood Khan directed the high ups of the department for result oriented steps to ensure timely completion of all the ongoing projects and to ensure progress on the new projects as per the given timelines.
It was told that the newly established Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Transmission and Grid System Company had been formally registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP). The company has been set up with the aim to have a separate and independent transmission and grid infrastructure of the provincial government for the supply of locally produced electricity to the local industries, Special Economic Zones, and other commercial consumers on incentivized rates.
Regarding the micro hydel power projects it was apprised that in the first phase 307 projects had been completed in 11 districts of the province having a total production capacity of 25000 Kilowatt whereas 672 micro hydel power projects would be started in the second phase.
With regard to the solarization programme of the department, it was informed that 300 mosques had been solarized in the newly merged districts, and work has been started on the solarization of 4,000 more mosques in the province. Tenders have also been issued for the solarization of 8,000 schools and 187 Basic Health Units across the province.









Work on mega hydropower projects underway to overcome energy crisis, KP CM says


PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, while stressing the need of optimum utilization of hydropower potential of the province, has said that the provincial government is working on




profit.pakistantoday.com.pk


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A CPEC Project in Kaghan Valley - Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (884MW)

The Underground Structures especially Powerhouse and Transformer Hall activities are going on with full moment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*Gilgit-Baltistan Signs Its First Ever Public-Private Partnership Project*

In a historic move, the Gilgit Baltistan government signed its first public-private partnership (PPP) deal with Industrial Promotion Services Company NPak, a commercial arm of AKDN, to build the first river power project in Gilgit Baltistan (GB), a 2.8 MW project in Hunza.

Talking to the media, the Advisor Finance government of Gilgit Baltistan Waqar Abbas Mondoq said that private sector engagement is pivotal for the development in Gilgit Baltistan. This is the first run of the river project in GB, and if it succeeds, the government will replicate future projects on the same model.

Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce more than 45,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity. Pakistan’s total electricity demand from both residential and industrial is 25,000 MW. If the hydropower potential of GB is realized, it will not only meet all requirements of the country but put Pakistan in a position to export electricity to neighboring countries.

This milestone will unlock the massive opportunities available in this region. Through the private sector-led growth model, the Gilgit Baltistan government will facilitate private sector investments in the region. Due to no legal cover for private sector investments, Gilgit Baltistan so far did not have any large scale investments. PPP will now provide a legal framework and facilitate large-scale investment in the region.
Gilgit Baltistan is currently relying on a 100 percent federal grant. The rollout of PPP will strengthen the revenue base of the GB government as well as reduce its dependency and burden on the federal government budget. The Advisor Finance further added that a significant number of investments will be routed to the region through PPP mode in tourism and other sectors.



https://propakistani.pk/2020/11/18/gilgit-baltistan-signs-its-first-ever-public-private-partnership-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Azure said:


> *Gilgit-Baltistan Signs Its First Ever Public-Private Partnership Project*
> 
> In a historic move, the Gilgit Baltistan government signed its first public-private partnership (PPP) deal with Industrial Promotion Services Company NPak, a commercial arm of AKDN, to build the first river power project in Gilgit Baltistan (GB), a 2.8 MW project in Hunza.
> 
> Talking to the media, the Advisor Finance government of Gilgit Baltistan Waqar Abbas Mondoq said that private sector engagement is pivotal for the development in Gilgit Baltistan. This is the first run of the river project in GB, and if it succeeds, the government will replicate future projects on the same model.
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce more than 45,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity. Pakistan’s total electricity demand from both residential and industrial is 25,000 MW. If the hydropower potential of GB is realized, it will not only meet all requirements of the country but put Pakistan in a position to export electricity to neighboring countries.
> 
> This milestone will unlock the massive opportunities available in this region. Through the private sector-led growth model, the Gilgit Baltistan government will facilitate private sector investments in the region. Due to no legal cover for private sector investments, Gilgit Baltistan so far did not have any large scale investments. PPP will now provide a legal framework and facilitate large-scale investment in the region.
> Gilgit Baltistan is currently relying on a 100 percent federal grant. The rollout of PPP will strengthen the revenue base of the GB government as well as reduce its dependency and burden on the federal government budget. The Advisor Finance further added that a significant number of investments will be routed to the region through PPP mode in tourism and other sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> https://propakistani.pk/2020/11/18/gilgit-baltistan-signs-its-first-ever-public-private-partnership-project/


GB should be made a province and given funds from FC award like other provinces

its autonomy would mean work on such local projects will also increase in size and pace


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331211250378870784




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441856460148994

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project*

- 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project | How it will look on Completion*

•Dec 8, 2020


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hydroelectric Dam


----------



## ghazi52

Koto HPP - 40.8 MW

















Koto HPP is run of river scheme located in lower Dir District, 246 kilometer away from Capital city Islamabad. The project is 05 km upstream of Koto village on Panjkora river and powerhouse is located near KOTO village.

The project will supply 40.8MW of power and generate 205 Gigawatt hours of energy annually which will assist in meeting power demand of the country and also help reduce load shedding.
On completion it will generate revenue of 1970 million rupees annually at full capacity and help overcome power outages in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Electro-Mechanical works at Karot Hydropower Project (720 MW)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339994702058287106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Physical Model of Mohmand Dam at Research institute of Nandipur, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The World Bank is all praise for the successful implementation and effective operation of the *1410 MW-Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project*, completed in 2018 in a phased manner.
This has been acknowledged in the World Bank Implementation Support Mission Aide Memoire, recently shared with the Ministry of Water Resources, Ministry of Energy – Power Division and Economic Affairs Division, Government of Pakistan.

A 7-member World Bank Mission was conducted from December 1 to 8, 2020 to review the status of implementation of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project. The Mission comprised of Energy Specialist and Mission Leader, Senior Procurement Specialist, Advisor, Social Development Specialist, Environment Specialist, Operations Officer and Programme Coordinator.

Highlighting the electricity generation and financial benefits of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project since commissioning, the World Bank Aide Memoire says “Over 12, 000 Giga Watt-hours (GWh) have been generated since commissioning in 2018. 

The value of the electricity generated for the country is over US$ 1,560 million using a value of US Cents 13/kilo Watt-hour (kWh), which is the cost of generation from Liquified Natural Gas (LNG) plants. The benefit is about twice the capital cost of the Project”.

The World Bank Aide Memoire also appreciates success of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project saying “The Project has been very successful, starting generation on time, and with a cost about 10 percent less than the budget estimated at the time of approval by the Bank. This is very rare for hydropower projects worldwide.”
*
Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project of 1410 MW* (more than Mangla) has been instrumental in meeting electricity needs of Pakistan, triggering socio-economic development in the country. With completion of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project, the installed generation capacity of Tarbela has increased from 3478 MW to 4888 MW.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1015109912331017

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*2020: EXCEPTIONAL YEAR FOR WATER, HYDEL POWER IN PAKISTAN

DIAMER BASHA DAM INITIATED, HIGHEST-EVER HYDEL GENERATION IN 2020
ADDITIONAL GENERATION BENEFITS STANDS AT RS.53.2 BILLION*


December 30, 2020: The 2020 proved to be an exceptional year for water and hydropower sectors in the country, as the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) succeeded in achieving the historic milestones in the two sectors during this year. Besides generating highest-ever low-cost hydel electricity,

WAPDA also initiated construction work on the long-delayed mega multi-purpose Diamer Basha Dam Project in 2020.

As per the details, WAPDA hydel generation continued to surge during 2020 too. As many as 22 hydel power stations owned and operated by WAPDA across the country generated 38.3 billion units, which is the highest-ever generation in a year.

This record generation includes 12.08 billion units from Tarbela, 4.98 billion units from Tarbela 4th Extension, 6.48 billion units from Ghazi Barotha, 5.76 billion units from Mangla, 4.93 billion units from Neelum Jhelum and 4.07 billion units from rest of the hydel power stations.

WAPDA hydel generation in 2020 stands 3.8 billion units more, if compared with that of 2019, benefitting the country with about Rs.53.2 billion, as the national exchequer had to bear the brunt of Rs.53.2 billion if this additional electricity would have been generated through thermal source.

Removing obstacles in the way to implementing the project, WAPDA started in July this year construction of Diamer Basha Dam - a vital project for water, food and energy security of the country with gross water storage of 8.1 million acre feet (MAF), live water storage of 6.4 MAF and power generation of 4500 megawatt (MW).

Despite Corona Virus Pandemic, construction work continued satisfactorily on Mohmand Dam during 2020. The project was initiated in May 2019. With completion of Mohmand, Diamer Basha, Dasu and several other on-going projects from 2024 to 2029, hydel power generation will enhance from existing 9389 MW to about 20500 MW - more than double - with addition of 11122 MW. Similarly, live water storage capacity in the country will also increase from the existing 15.1 MAF to 23.4 MAF with an addition of 8.3 MAF.


Credits: WAPDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO visited and inspected the progress and pace of the work of Diamer Basha Dam on 30 December 2020. Base camp and site offices have been established at the site recently.

Work on connecting roads to dam site and construction of temporary / permanent bridges is ongoing.

Courtesy: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=250767009823159

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝗖𝗼𝗻𝘀𝘁𝗿𝘂𝗰𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗼𝗳 𝟰𝟴 𝗠𝗪 𝗝𝗮𝗴𝗿𝗮𝗻 -𝗜𝗜 𝗛𝘆𝗱𝗿𝗼𝗽𝗼𝘄𝗲𝗿 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁


FWO is undertaking civil works including weir 5 km long tunnels Surge Tank Vertical Shafts & Power house.
Project is expected to be completed by 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PROJECT UPDATE: 𝗞𝘂𝗿𝗿𝗮𝗺 𝗧𝗮𝗻𝗴𝗶 𝗗𝗮𝗺 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁 (𝗦𝘁𝗮𝗴𝗲-𝟭)

It is a component of the Federal Govt’s least cost energy generation water storage development strategy, located in North Wazirstan District.

Work on stage-1 is in progress which includes Kaitu Wier Irrigation & Power Component; scheduled for completion by end Nov 2021.

It will help irrigate 16,830 acres of land in addition to hydel power generation of 18.4 MW

Credits: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction updates from Suki Kinari Hydropower Project
- Under construction since Dec, 2016 under the umbrella of CPEC
- Annual Energy: More than 3,000 GWh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Refurbishment Project is designed to improve the operational efficiency of the power plant and assist the capacity expansion of the main generator.

The project financed by United States Agency for International Development(USAID).

Under the strategy, WAPDA has not only initiated new hydropower projects but has also been rehabilitating and upgrading its existing hydel power stations to maximize the ratio of environment-friendly and low-cost hydel electricity in the National Grid.

*Mangla Dam*


----------



## ghazi52

𝗖𝗼𝗻𝘀𝘁𝗿𝘂𝗰𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗼𝗳 𝟰𝟴 𝗠𝗪 𝗝𝗮𝗴𝗿𝗮𝗻 -𝗜𝗜 𝗛𝘆𝗱𝗿𝗼𝗽𝗼𝘄𝗲𝗿 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁

FWO is undertaking civil works including weir 5 km long tunnels Surge Tank Vertical Shafts & Power house.

Project is expected to be completed by 2022...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ziaulislam

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=263983045074236




𝗝𝗮𝗴𝗿𝗮𝗻 -𝗜𝗜 𝗛𝘆𝗱𝗿𝗼𝗽𝗼𝘄𝗲𝗿 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

hopefully our local firms will be trained enough to build all local hydro projects
this will be cheaper and will ensure employment of local people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

FWO can now take on smaller projects, hopefully after bhasha dam it can even do full fledge projects not only in pakistan but eslewhere as well


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand_Dam - The Slope stability works are in progress for the diversion tunnels Inlets. The excavation work for diversion Tunnels are expected to start next at the end of this Months.

The Excavation from Outlet side are already in Progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam - 4500 MW
Construction activities are going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: May 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu Dam | 4320MW
Construction Glimpses | 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - 884 MW
Construction Activities - March, 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Largest Pelton turbines in Pakistan for Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.







ANDRITZ supplying these four 225MW Pelton units for this project, which will be the largest Pelton turbines in the country.
Vevey Lab, Switzerland conducted the model acceptance test in 2019. On the very day, 20 globally leading turbine experts from all stakeholders witnessed the model acceptance test.
After uninterrupted tests for nearly 150 hours (six days and nights), all the tested items, including efficiency, vibration, speed, air admission as well as the geometric size, met the Contract requirements and manufacturing is in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Damsite of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW
Preparations are going on for final diversion of River Kunhar through Lower Spillway Bays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Secondary River Closure Ceremony of 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydel Power Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Refurbishment Project is designed to improve the operational efficiency of the power plant and assist the capacity expansion of the main generator.

The project financed by United States Agency for International Development(USAID).

Under the strategy, WAPDA has not only initiated new hydropower projects but has also been rehabilitating and upgrading its existing hydel power stations to maximize the ratio of environment-friendly and low-cost hydel electricity in the National Grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam Extension

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam during construction 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Now under the Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam Construction 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view of the Warsak Dam, built on River Kabul.
Date: 08 Feb.1961
Photo contributed by: Mr.Azmat Ullah

Warsak Dam was completed under the Colombo Plan in two phases and financed by the Canadian Government. The first phase was completed in 1960 and consisted of the construction of the dam. Irrigation tunnels and installation of four power generating units, each of 40 MW capacity with 132 kV transmission system, were also completed in 1960. 

Two additional generating units of 41.48 MW capacity each were added in 1980-81 in the second phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

Whats status of mini hydro plants in KP. Have all 300 plus been constructed?


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project (1st CPEC Hydropower Project), Investment $ 1720 M,
88% work been completed, expected completion April 2022. 
Current local direct employment 5000. 
Location River Jehlum (Punjab/ AJK)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC


- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: end of 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction and Approved Major Hydropower Projects in Pakistan*

Jul 21, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydropower Project being built on River Jhelum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The total capacity of Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project is 969MW. 
Till date, it has contributed over 10 billion units to Pakistan National Grid -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW
Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC. The first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

36.6 MW Daral Khwar Hydropower Project Bahrain Swat ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela 5th Extension project (1,530MW) – The construction works commenced last month and gaining momentum. 

• 03 generating units of 510MW each
• Commenced in August, 2021
• Completion Date: Mid-2024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Dam Main Spillway and Callender Hamilton bridge in 1980’s.

Source - Mangla Dam Memories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW*

Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC. 
The Project physicals progress is around 93% and first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - Under Construction...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Dam in late 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Damsite of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW
Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

To know the exact breakup of these projects, the chairman committee asked for the ageing of the allocated budget and overall projects.

While briefing the committee regarding the sectorial breakup of the PSDP 2021-22, the officials apprised that 62 percent of the budget is allocated for the infrastructure sector and 20 percent for the social sector.

On the completion plan of most important projects, 

Dasu hydropower project stage-1 (2160MW) had a progress of 15 percent (expected completion February 2025), 
Mangla Power station Refurbishment (310MW) had a physical progress of 48 percent (expected completion June 2024),
Tarbela fifth extension (1410MW) had a physical progress of two percent (expected completion June 2025),
Tarbela fourth extension had a physical progress of 99 percent (expected completion December 2022),
Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project (Dam part) had a physical progress of four percent (expected completion June 2029), 
Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project (land acquisition and re-settlement) had a physical progress of 72 percent and
Mohmand Multipurpose Dam project had a physical progress of nine percent (expected completion December 2025).

The officials, while further divulging about the projects said that 10 percent of work had been completed on 50 percent of projects, and 30 percent of projects are new and of the remaining 70 percent projects, 100 percent work had been completed on 50 percent of the projects.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Historic Moments at first CPEC Hydropower Project – 720MW Karot HPP*

The reservoir impounding of First Hydropower Project of CPEC has started today, Nov 20, 2021. Diversion Tunnels were closed and the Project moved one step closer to generate clean, green and cheap energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2134340463386813

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Another Day & Another Milestone marked at 884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*

On 28th November 2021, the 2nd Stator for Unit no.3 has been hoisted successfully and lowered into the unit pit.
The total lifting weight was 335 Tons which was accomplished with the help of the tandem operation of Bridge cranes.
The Project has four (04) generating units and is scheduled to be fully operational for power generation in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=379328987323352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*40.8 MW KOTO HYDROPOWER PROJECT , KPK...






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The *Karot Hydropower Station* is the first investment project of the #SilkRoadFund, and is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
800MW Mohmand Dam – Construction of Diversion Tunnels*

An important structure for construction of main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnel 1&2 is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation was divided into three layers (heading, benching & invert). Both tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts and some sections breakthrough with each other.

An important structure for the construction of main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnel 1&2 is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation was divided into three layers (heading, benching & invert). Both tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts and some sections breakthrough with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*On December 21, the signing ceremony of the Take-over Certificate (TOC-10) for the Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Station Project was held in Islamabad.*

As the contractor of the civil construction part, #EnergyChina’s China Gezhouba Group overcame a series of world-class difficulties such as constructing in the deepest surge shaft in Asia, crossing the Himalayan fault zone, etc. After more than ten years of construction, the company had completed its mission perfectly.

total installed capacity of the NJ project is 969 MW, and the annual electricity generation is 5.15 billion kWh, which accounted for 12% of the hydropower generation in Pakistan and it will solve the problem of electricity shortage for 15% of Pakistan’s population, providing the clean energy at a low price to the local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Tarbela 5th Extension project - 1,530MW*

• 03 generating units of 510MW each
• Commenced in August, 2021
• Completion Date: Mid-2024
• 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity
• Commenced in August 2021capacity at Tarbela Dam will increase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a CPEC clean energy project, achieved the breakthrough from A6b to A7a in Headrace Tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Jagran-II Hydropower Project (JHPP-II) *– 

View of Powerhouse after the snowfall.






Under Construction civil works including weir, 5 km long tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. 

The project is expected to be completed by 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government has decided to construct three new dams in Tank and Dera Ismail Khan districts to refill the ground water level.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The 267-meter long temporary Cableway Bridge, with weight bearing capacity of 80 tons, completed yesterday on River Indus downstream of Main Dam site of Diamer Basha Dam Project for transportation of heavy machinery and construction material from the left bank to the right bank for acceleration of construction activities on the Project. 

The three Cableway Bridges, upstream of the Main Dam site, are already operational to expedite the construction work. 

Credits: Engr. Awais

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486321703319973892

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
On 7th & 8th February, Inter-Services Public Relations of Pakistan jointly held a media open day activity, which invited more than 30 local mainstream media such as PTV, ARY, Geo TV, 92, Samaa TV, Express TV, etc. at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project to witness the construction activities. It is a key project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and under construction since 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction*

The Construction works were commenced in July 2020 on this monumental project. InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Jagran-II Hydropower Project (JHPP-II)*

Under Construction civil works including weir, 5 km long tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. 

The project is expected to be completed by 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Update on 800 MW Under Construction Mohmand Dam. Work is being done simultaneously on nine different sites. It could be operational by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

///////////////////////////////

Koto Hydropower Project - under construction...........................





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3080642448843318

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................











.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
The first Concrete of the Shear Zone of Diversion Tunnel Began at *Dasu Hydropower Project......*
Recently, the pouring of first concrete has begun. The pouring of concrete lay down the solid foundation for the subsequent construction of the dam body...













,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509461955777810432
,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


















,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,
Under Construction Hydropower - *Dasu Hydropower Project ( 4320MW )*
Dasu Dam Stage 1 Completion......: 2025
Power Generation of stage 1.........: 2160 MW
.,
















.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*884MW - Suki Kinari HPP (under construction,...*
The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions. The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on.



















.,.,.,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Updates .. April 2022

Diamer Basha Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Jagran-II Hydropower Project (JHPP-II)
Under Construction civil works including weir, 5 km long tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. The project is expected to be completed by 2022..














..,,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Jagran-II Hydropower Project (JHPP-II)*

Under Construction civil works including weir, 5 km long tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. The project is expected to be completed by 2022..













,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Suki Kinari HPP, Naran , KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW
Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC.
The Project is in his final stage and soon first unit will be commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Prime Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif has “deeply appreciated” the role of China Three Gorges Corporation’s CSAIL in helping Pakistan become an “energy-secure” country.

“CSAIL received a letter from PM’s office in which the office on behalf of the PM deeply appreciated the role of CSAIL in helping Pakistan become energy-secure,” according to CTGI.

CSAIL is an investment holding company formed by China Three Gorges Corporation in 2011 to acquire, develop, build, own and operate renewable power generation projects in South Asia with current focus on Pakistan.

CSAIL is currently operating and developing 6 power projects in Pakistan, with a total installed capacity of over 2600 MW with more than US$ 6 billion of total investment. These Projects are 1124 MW Kohala Hydropower Project, 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project, 640 MW Mahl Hydropower Project, 49.5 MW TGF WPP, 49.5 MW TGS WPP and 49.5 MW TGT WPP.

All these projects are on fast track for implementation, and 4 of them are under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Patrind Hydropower Project 147MW - During the flushing of the reservoir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hydropower Plant function...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Under Construction 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project.*
On April 30, Unit 1 of Karot Hydropower Station in Pakistan was connected to the grid, kickstarting operation at full capacity. This hydropower station is funded and constructed by CTG.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=983287779240830

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakstallion

How valuable those 720 MW for Karot are, even at high rates. Still atleast no fuel charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1061006104516535

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Construction work continues simultaneously on 10 sites of Dasu Project, scheduled to start electricity generation in 2026.
This was briefed in a progress review meeting today chaired by WAPDA Chairman Naveed Asghar Chaudhry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*48 MW Jaggran-II Hydropower Project*

Excavation of pilot hole (2.5m dia) in Surge tank at 48 MW Jaggran-II Hydropower Project completed today.
















Although a complicated and risky operation to excavate such a narrow hole in very loose and sheared strata but due to joint efforts of the deputed teams (JHC, FWO and Yukon), it was successfully completed in one month without any undesirable incident.
Credits: Engr. Tufail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Under Construction Jaggran II Hydropower Project - 48MW. Weir, Water Distribution Assembly and Bifurcators/Manifolds.

Concrete pouring under the Steel liner at Weir Flushing Section “Under Sluice Section”. 16mm thick Steel Liner is installed at the Weir Flushing Section of 48MW Jaggran-II Hydropower Project to resist the extensive abrasion by the sediments. Instead of pouring Abrasion Resistant Concrete, the Designer had proposed the Steel Liner on the “Weir Under Sluice Section” to precipitate the rubbing & bumping impact of large size boulders and gravels which the highly steep-sloped river channel is carrying with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539262177554620417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
* Gulpur Hydropower Project (102MW)*

Chairman NEPRA Mr. Tauseef H. Farooqi visited Gulpur Hydropower Project (102MW).

Gulpur Hydropower Project was constructed by Korea South East Power Co (KOEN) through its subsidiary Mira Power Limited who achieved commercial operations in 2020. 
Project was financed by IFC - International Finance Corporation, Asian Development Bank (ADB), KEXIM, CDC and FMO - Dutch entrepreneurial development bank. The Project providing 465KWh clean energy to the National Grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*84-MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project, Swat, KPK ...



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....
84-MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project, Swat, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
*Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW..*
Construction works commenced in 2020..
8.1MAF water storage and will irrigate 1.2 million acres agricultural land..
Annual generation 18,097 GWh..
Construction Period: 09 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
It will generate over 884 MW electricity, and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari HHP... Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

NTDC to evacuate power from Tarbela 5th extension project​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Jul 29, 2022



ISLAMABAD, July 29 (Gwadar Pro)-The National Transmission and Dispatch Co. (NTDC) has awarded contract for construction of transmission line to evacuate electricity from 1530 megawatts5th extension project at Tarbela dam.
The project, co-financed by World Bank and China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), aims at elevating the level of 5th tunnel of the country’s largest dam to save it from an eminent collapse, and also at the installation of a 1530MWs powerhouse.World Bank will provide $390 million for the project. AIIB has already disbursed its share of $300 million as sovereign loan, with the last tranche issued on June 1, 2022, the multilateral lender said recently.
Contract for the 50-kilometre long 500 kV transmission line was awarded to the Lahore-based NETRACON Technologies, NTDC said on July 27.
The project also includes a 2.8-kilometre-long 500 kV single-circuit transmission line to interconnect the switchyards of T4 and T5 powerhouses, it added. T5 will be connected with the planned 500 kV Islamabad West Grid Station, NTDC further said.
According to AIIB, the project will have an annual generation capacity of 1,800 gigawatt-hours.The total capacity at Tarbela with the induction of Tarbela 5th extension will become 6,298 MWs and annual average generation will increase to 19,000 GWh, it said.
NTDC said that the project will be completed in two years. The addition of low-cost clean and green energy from the project will increase the sustainability of the country’s energy regime, it concluded.









NTDC to evacuate power from Tarbela 5th extension project


ISLAMABAD, July 29 (Gwadar Pro)-The National Transmission and Dispatch Co. (NTDC) has awarded contra




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Koto Hydropower Project to be completed by December 2022


TIMERGARA, August 1st (Gwadar Pro)-As Pakistan is in dire need of power, the 40.8 MW Koto Hydropow




gwadarpro.pk





Koto Hydropower Project to be completed by December 2022​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 1, 2022



TIMERGARA, August 1st (Gwadar Pro)-As Pakistan is in dire need of power, the 40.8 MW Koto Hydropower Project in Timergara, Lower Dir will start adding the much-desired green power to the national grid by the end of 2022.
Secretary Energy & Power, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Syed Imtiaz Hussain Shah and Chief Executive Officer Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) on Saturday visited Koto Hydro Power to examine the working pace. “Heavy machinery has been installed and the project will be completed in the current year,” as per an official statement released after the visit.
“Koto Hydropower is a key project of PEDO, aimed at cheaper, renewable, environment-friendly power,” said CEO PEDO, keeping in mind the present and future requirements of Pakistan, especially rural and remote areas of the province.
China’s Sichuan-Sarwar-Silian-Chongqing Luyang (JV) is the contractor of the project, which will export 205 GWh of energy annually in the future.
Construction was commenced in February 2015 while the original project completion date was February 2019.
The Koto Hydropower project is highly beneficial due to less unit cost and will help in saving foreign exchange on the import of thermal fuels. Due to the project, annual gas releases of about 71,100 tons of CO2 from an equivalent gas thermal plant and 129560 CO2 from a diesel thermal plant will be avoided.
According to PEDO, the financial benefits of the project over 50 years have been calculated on the proposed Sale Price of Rs.9.63 per kWh. The Financial Internal Rate of Return (FIRR) has been worked out as 12.49 %, which makes the project financially viable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Under Construction Mohmand Dam Hydro Power Project
Right Bank having a 3.5 km length with a 1km access Tunnel has been started. These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and a small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Project

Under construction tunnel....


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,
It will generate over 884 MW of electricity and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
World Bank to fund two hydropower projects in Swat​Bureau Repor
August 6, 2022 

PESHAWAR: The World Bank will fund two hydropower projects of 245 megawatts in Swat district in the current year. The initiative will generate an annual income of more than Rs13 billion for the province, said a statement issued here.

The projects were discussed during a meeting between a delegation of the World Bank Mission led by senior energy specialist Mohammad Saqib with provincial energy and power secretary Syed Imtiaz Hussain Shah.

The other participants included chief executive officer of the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation Naeem Khan, KHRE programme chief engineer Shah Hussain, Gabral Kalam power project director Asif Kamal, Maiden power project director Mustafa Kamal and feasibility studies and management project director Mohammad Faraz.

The meeting was informed that with the financial support of World Bank, work on two hydropower projects in Swat district would start in the current year for the development of energy sector in the province. They include 157MW Maiden and 88MW Gabral Kalam hydropower projects.

An agreement of $450 million has been signed by the WB and provincial government for the purpose. The projects will be completed by 2027 generating more than Rs13 billion annual income for the province.

In the meeting, power secretary Imtiaz Hussain Shah appreciated the World Bank’s steps for funding the development of energy sector in the province and hoped that foreign investment would come to the province from the above mentioned projects, which will help the province.

Pedo chief executive Naeem Khan assured the World Bank delegates that he would do his best to resolve problems regarding energy projects, especially land acquisition.

_Published in Dawn, August 6th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
*Karot Hydropower Project –*
First CPEC Project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. The Project was put into full commercial operation on 29th June 2022. With a designed installed capacity of 720 MW, and annual generation is 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Construction works for the 3.5-kilometer-long right bank and access tunnel have been initiated at the Mohmand Dam and Hydropower Project (MDHP).

“The right bank with a one-kilometer long tunnel which will supply water to a proposed small power plant that can generate electricity up to 4.3 MW,” an official of MDHP told Gwadar Pro, adding that the right bank will also help water agriculture land in the area. The right bank is part of MDHP which is expected to add 800 MW to Pakistan’s installed hydropower capacity and generate approximately 2,862 GWh annually. 

MDHP will also provide nearly 13.32 m3/second of potable water to two million inhabitants in Peshawar city, help irrigate and initiate agricultural activities on 6,773 ha of new land and increase the existing cropping area from 1,517 ha to 9,227 ha.

After operation, the Mohmand Dam will be the 5th highest Concrete-Face-Rock-Filled Dam (CFRD) in the world and create an active storage reservoir of approximately 1,594 million m3 of capacity. The first power-generating unit is scheduled to be operational by December 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,,.
Construction work on multipurpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been carrying out day and night. Resultantly, the project is moving ahead with a good pace and WAPDA is confident to complete the project during high flow season in 2025 as per the timelines.

It will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW), contribute 2.86 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity annually to the National Grid and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. 

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Karot Hydropower Project – 
First CPEC Project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. The Project was put into full commercial operation on 29th June 2022. With a designed installed capacity of 720 MW, and annual generation is 3.2 billion kilowatt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Suki Kinari hydropower project*

BEIJING, Aug 21 (APP): The last stator frame at the Suki Kinari hydropower project has been hoisted successfully and lowered into the unit pit.

The stator weighed 335 tons and the task was completed with the help of bridge cranes. The project has four electricity generation units with a combined capacity of 884 megawatts.

The run-of-river facility is one of the early-harvest clean energy projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Gezhouba Group, China is implementing the project at around $2 billion, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

Also, the 5-kilometre-long relocated portion of National Highway 15 (N-15) is open to traffic. The existing portion of N-15 will submerge in the reservoir of the Suki Kinari hydropower project; therefore, the new road was constructed at a higher elevation. The new road also has a 411-metre-long tunnel.

The project is expected to complete by the end of 2023 or mid 2024, an official said. He said that the powerhouse and reservoir parts of the project were at advanced stages of completion. However, the 24-kilometre-long headrace tunnel is the most challenging part of the project due to unpredictable terrain, tough weather conditions during winters and dewatering issues, he said.

Gezhouba has deployed the most skilled workforce and state-of-the-art machinery at the tunnel sites and presently excavation and lining works are underway from both upstream and downstream sides, he said.

The project will add around 3 billion units of cheap electricity into the national grid annually after completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*1530 MW Tarbela Dam's 5th Extension*

Tarbela 5th Extension (T-5) To bring about Multifaceted Environmental and Economic benefits .
• Installed Capacity of Tarbela Dam to increase from 4888 MW to 6418 MW .
• T5 project will cost $807 million and will be completed by 2024.
• Provision of the 1.34 billion Units of Low Cost and Green Energy on average annually..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
September 16, 2022: Members of the Board of Management of Diamer Basha Consultants Group visited the *Diamer Basha Dam *site. Chief Executive Officer Diamer Basha Dam Company Aamir Bashir Chaudhry briefed the delegation about the WAPDA colony Thor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydro power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Latest updates...

Construction work on multipurpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been carrying out day and night. Resultantly, the project is moving ahead with a good pace.

It will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW), contribute 2.86 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity annually to the National Grid and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project*

Stage-I will generate 2160MW (06 Units x 360MW each) with annual energy of 12,222GWh.
Stage-I will be completed in five (05) years. The project is being financed by the World Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Pakistan's Karot Hydropower Station operates safely for 100 days...*
Good news came from the Karot area of Punjab province, Pakistan. The Karot Hydropower Station invested and constructed by China Three Gorges Corporation has been operating safely and stably for 100 days, with a cumulative power generation of 1.537 billion kWh.

The Karot Hydropower Station is the first hydropower investment project in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. All units were put into operation on June 29 this year. 

The total installed capacity of the power station is 720,000 kilowatts, which can meet the electricity demand of the local population of 5 million, and is expected to reduce carbon dioxide emissions by about 3.5 million tons per year.
Image source: China Three Gorges Corporation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

I don't agree with BOT 30yrs model..it's too expensive at 7.5 levelized and 10cents in first 5yrs.

WB AB AIIBWAPDA BONDS govt PSDP and competitive bidding would have produced power more in global range which is 5-7 cents first 10 yrs and 4 cents levelized(e.g tarbela IV/V, DASU) 

Cost is 100% more. If you look at NEPRA you notice why.. inappropriate return, weird expense additions like (security) and so on..

Surely it's better then our diesel but this is going to be tough to pay back.

we could have made a few things like making it 40 yrs BOT or (not a Bot at all) to reduce the cost.

I would prefer 5 cents without ever getting the project rather then playing 10cents & 7.5 cents..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakstallion

ziaulislam said:


> I don't agree with BOT 30yrs model..it's too expensive at 7.5 levelized and 10cents in first 5yrs.
> 
> WB AB AIIBWAPDA BONDS govt PSDP and competitive bidding would have produced power more in global range which is 5-7 cents first 10 yrs and 4 cents levelized(e.g tarbela IV/V, DASU)
> 
> Cost is 100% more. If you look at NEPRA you notice why.. inappropriate return, weird expense additions like (security) and so on..
> 
> Surely it's better then our diesel but this is going to be tough to pay back.
> 
> we could have made a few things like making it 40 yrs BOT or (not a Bot at all) to reduce the cost.
> 
> I would prefer 5 cents without ever getting the project rather then playing 10cents & 7.5 cents..



Problem is something like Neelum Jhelum with massive cost over runs and garbage build such that its not producing any electricity because of tunnels leaking minimum 1 year maybe more. Good knows when it will be fixed. There's no good way to do anything in Pakistan anymore. Wonder how the heck Tarbela and Mangla were made in the first place.


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakstallion said:


> Problem is something like Neelum Jhelum with massive cost over runs and garbage build such that its not producing any electricity because of tunnels leaking minimum 1 year maybe more. Good knows when it will be fixed. There's no good way to do anything in Pakistan anymore. Wonder how the heck Tarbela and Mangla were made in the first place.


By professional engnr with the help of acceptable funding

NJ project was a political project...the purpose was to stop India building upstream

It wasn't planned correctly

It failed to do so because funding was held abruptly by PPPP govt 
So India built upstream anyway


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
The excavation of the deepest Pressure shaft System has been completed successfully at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project. 
On October 22, the breakthrough of upper-pressure shafts occurred successfully.















.

The Pressure shaft system consists of 6 pressure shafts and 8 horizontal pressure tunnels and the overall depth/elevation difference is almost 740m which breaks the world record for deepest pressure shaft system of Sinclare Hydropower station in Ecuador.

The completion of excavation laid down the solid foundation for steel liner installation which is already in progress at completed sections. To celebrate this important milestone, the SKHPP management team witnessed the ceremony held at a construction site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..
The excavation of deepest Pressure shaft System has been completed successfully at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.

On October 22, 2022, the breakthrough of upper pressure shafts (PS1&PS2) occurred successfully. 

The Pressure shaft system consist of 6 pressure shafts and 8 horizontal pressure tunnels and overall depth/elevation difference is almost 740m which break the world record of deepest pressure shaft system of Sinclare Hydropower station in Ecuador. 

The completion of excavation laid down the solid foundation for steel liner installation which are already in progress at completed sections.

To celebrate this important milestone, the SKHPP management team witnessed the ceremony held at construction site.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project* located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 884 MW of electricity and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,
Under-construction T-5 Project, which is scheduled for generation in 2025.
Tarbela Dam has been a vital project for irrigated agriculture and economy of the country, because it provides water for agriculture, mitigates floods and generates a sizeable quantum of low-cost and environment-friendly hydel electricity to the National Grid. As many as 64 million acre-feet of water are released annually from Tarbela Dam to meet irrigation needs of the country.

In addition, Tarbela Hydel Power Station and Tarbela 4th Extension Hydel Power Station have contributed 540.37 billion units and 17.30 billion units green, clean and cheap electricity to the National Grid respectively since their commissioning.

Tarbela has the singular honour of possessing more than half of the total installed capacity of hydel generation in Pakistan. With completion of under construction 1530 MW-T-5 Project, the existing installed capacity at Tarbela will rise from 4888 MW to 6418 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu Hydropower Project .. Updates..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..
*Under Construction Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW*

Construction work is being carried out on 10 different sites, which include excavation of dam abutments from the top, diversion tunnel, diversion canal, power intake, permanent access bridge and access roads. 

Scheduled for completion in 2029, Diamer Basha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. 

It will have installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, and provide 18 billion units of green and clean hydel electricity to the National Grid per annum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,
*Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project *
It is located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 884 MW of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horse_Rider

ziaulislam said:


> I don't agree with BOT 30yrs model..it's too expensive at 7.5 levelized and 10cents in first 5yrs.
> 
> WB AB AIIBWAPDA BONDS govt PSDP and competitive bidding would have produced power more in global range which is 5-7 cents first 10 yrs and 4 cents levelized(e.g tarbela IV/V, DASU)
> 
> Cost is 100% more. If you look at NEPRA you notice why.. inappropriate return, weird expense additions like (security) and so on..
> 
> Surely it's better then our diesel but this is going to be tough to pay back.
> 
> we could have made a few things like making it 40 yrs BOT or (not a Bot at all) to reduce the cost.
> 
> I would prefer 5 cents without ever getting the project rather then playing 10cents & 7.5 cents..



The timeline's were revised in IK's time and tariffs and expenses altered, which then altered the deadlines. That's one of the reasons why the word was either stopped on many projects, or, was reduced in scope as the Chinese didn't want to go on a ghost chase. 
Now, the work has started again and things are moving. BOT maturity can change as per Pakistan's demands. 
Take a look at Peshawer BRT, it's now become more expensive than Lahore and Multan BRT's combined AND it's smaller in length from Lahore alone! How do you handle it?


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Dam, 1966..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updates.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,
Karot Hydropower PROJ employs int. consulting firms to participate in the PROJ quality and safety, progress, and other aspects of management to ensure that the PROJ achieves high construction standards, and striving to create a" hydropower pearl" along the CPEC.








What a beautiful lake....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Diamer Basha Dam: Construction Progress





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564911315149838

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

